# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  يوميـات خاطبـة

## te3mah

<< الحلقة الأولى >>

دخلت إلى غرفة الجلوس أستقبل الضيف الذي أتى منذ ما يقرب من ربع ساعة ... كان شابا لم يتجاوز الخامسة والثلاثين من عمره ... طويل القامة رياضي الجسد ، ملتحي ويمسك السبحة في يده يعد بها تسبيحاته وتكبيراته السرية والتي لا يكاد يسمعها إلا من يعرف لغة الشفاه ... وبادرته بالتحية :
- يا أهلا وسهلا يا أهلا وسهلا ... شرفت ونورت ... بسم الله ما شاء الله ... طول بعرض ، قيمة وسيمة ... اللهم لا حسد ، اتفضل يا ابني ، انت قولتلي بقى اسمك إيه ؟
- الله يخليكي يا ست طعمة ... ربنا يباركلك ... أنا اسمي خالد وجاي من طرف الحاجة بسيمة ، هي قالتلي إنك الوحيدة اللي هتقدري تساعديني .
- يا أهلا بيك ، والحاجة بسيمة طلباتها على عيني وراسي ... قوللي بقى يا ابني أنا أقدر أساعدك إزاي ؟
ظهرت عليه علامات الحياء والخجل ونظر بعينيه إلى السبحة التي في يده وقال :
- أنا عاوزك تشوفيلي عروسة أكمل بيها نص ديني .
- غالي والطلب غالي وماياخدش الغالي إلا الغالي ... بس ممكن أعرف إيه هيه مواصفاتك ؟ وماتزعلش مني أنا صريحة حبتين .. لازم تقوللي كل حاجة عن نفسك ... والصغيرة قبل الكبيرة .
اعتدل في جلسته بعدما كان يُظهر الحياء والخجل ووضع السبحة في جيب البدلة ، وبدأت علامات الثقة بالنفس تظهر على وجهه وتنطق به نبرات صوته فقال :
- أنا يا ست طعمة دكتور أنف وأذن ، ميسور الحال والحمد لله ، عندي 33 سنة ووحيد والدي ووالدتي ، وجاهز للجواز في خلال شهرين اتنين ... بس ألاقي العروسة المطلوبة .
- اتفضل الشاي قبل ما يبرد .
وأردفت أقول بعدما أخذت رشفة من فنجاني : 
- بسم الله ما شاء الله ... زينة الرجال وبإذن الله جوازك هيكون على إيدي ، بس ممكن تقوللي بقى إيه هيه المواصفات اللي انت عاوزها في عروستك بالضبط ؟
بدأت مظاهر الانكسار تبدو على وجهه من جديد وعادت السبحة إلى الظهور بين يديه قبل أن يجيب بقوله :
- أنا عاوزها متدينة وملتزمة ومحجبة بإذن الله ، وأي حاجة تانية مش مهمة ... المهم الدين والأخلاق تطبيقا لكلام الرسول (عليه الصلاة والسلام) : اظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك .
أعجبني كثيرا حديثه وتوسمت فيه التدين والنبل ، فأسرعت بالرد عليه :
- اللهم صلي عالنبي ... ربنا هيكرمك أكبر كرم يا دكتور خالد ، ونعم الرجال فعلا ... دين وأخلاق ومركز وعلم ، اللهم لا حسد .
ثم تابعت حديثي بعدما انتهيت من آخر رشفة من فنجاني :
- اديني يومين إن شاء الله وطلبك هيكون موجود ، وطبعا انت معاك تليفوني ، اتصل بيه كمان يومين وأديك المفيد بإذن الله .
وضع فنجان الشاي على الترابيزة وقام وعلى وجهه ابتسامة يملؤها التفاؤل ، ثم شكرني وألقى علي التحية بعدما وعدني بالاتصال بعد يومين .
وفي المعاد المحدد تم الاتصال وبشرته بوجود العروسة المطلوبة ... فتاة من عائلة محترمة ومتدينة وملتزمة وعلى خلق عالٍ ، كما طلب بالضبط ... وتم تحديد موعد لقاء التعارف والذي سأكون طرفا فيه .

وأتى اليوم الموعود واصطحبني الدكتور خالد بسيارته الفارهة إلى منزل أهل العروسة حيث مكان اللقاء ... وهناك في غرفة الجلوس رحب بنا والدا العروسة أعظم ترحيب وأكرما ضيافتنا ، وسارت الأمور على ما يرام فيما عدا نظرات التحفز التي كان أخو العروسة الصغير يطارد بها الدكتور خالد مما جعله مرتبكا في باديء الأمر ، ثم اعتاد هذه النظرات وبدأ في تجاهلها ... 
وجاءت اللحظة الحاسمة ودخلت العروسة إلى غرفة الجلوس وألقت التحية وأسرعت بالجلوس بجانب والدتها على استحياء ... سادت لحظات من الصمت في المكان لم يكن يُسمع بها سوى صوت ارتشاف العصير من الأكواب ثم ارتطام الأكواب بالترابيزة ، حتى قطعت الصمت بسؤالي : 
- وانتي بقى اسمك إيه يا عروستنا ؟
قالت على استحياء وحمرة الخجل تعلو وجهها : 
- أمل .
- بسم الله ما شاء الله ... زينة البنات والله .
ورمقت الدكتور خالد وأنا مبتسمة بنظرة كان مغزاها أن يبدأ في تناول الأحاديث مع الفتاة ليتم التعارف بينهما ... وظلت الأحاديث متبادلة لمدة تقترب من الساعة ونصف الساعة مرت بقلقها وضحكاتها ، ولكنني بخبرتي الطويلة في هذا المجال رأيت علامات القبول والفرحة على وجه الفتاة ... في حين أدهشتني علامات النفور التي ارتسمت على وجه الدكتور خالد !!! ثم استأذنا أنا وخالد للرحيل مع وعد بالاتصال بأهل العروسة في أقرب وقت ... ومع عهد من أهل العروسة بإعطائي الرد سريعا .

وفي سيارة الدكتور خالد الفارهة بدأت حديثي معه لأعرف رأيه قائلة :
- ها يا دكتور خالد ... إيه رأيك بقى ؟ ما شاء الله ... الله أكبر ، دين وأخلاق وعيلة محترمة ... زي ما طلبت بالضبط .
صمت الدكتور خالد قليلا قبل أن يجيب بنبرة حيرة اختلطت بصوته الواثق :
- الظاهر مفيش نصيب يا ست طعمة .
تساءلت في دهشة :
- ليه كده يا دكتور ؟ دي فيها كل المواصفات اللي انت طلبتها بالضبط ؟!!!!
خالد مترددا :
- مش عارف ... بس مش حاسس إنها البنت اللي كنت باحلم بيها ، ومافيهاش المواصفات الي كنت عاوزها .
اتسعت عيناي من هول المفاجأة وأنا أتساءل :
- هو مش حضرتك قولتلي إنك عاوزها متدينة وملتزمة ومش مهم أي حاجة تانية ؟!!! مواصفات إيه بقى اللي مالقيتهاش فيها ؟!!!
خالد متأففا :
- أصلها بصراحة قصيرة وسمرا ... بعدين اللبس اللي عليها كان عاملها زي الخيمة .
تستطيعون أن تقولوا بالبلدي أنني " تنحت " ... ثم أردف قائلا :
- وأنا نفسي في واحدة متدينة أكيد بس تكون طويلة وبيضا وجميلة جدا .
وعندما لاحظ علامات الدهشة والتعجب والاستنكار على وجهي برر حديثه قائلا :
- علشان تعفني ومابصش لواحدة غيرها .

التزمت الصمت حتى وصلنا إلى حيث أسكن وأسرعت بالخروج من السيارة وهو يلاحقني بقوله :
- يا ريت تدوريلي على واحدة تانية يا ست طعمة .
نظرت إليه نظرة ساخرة وأنا أقول له :
- لما الأوكازيون يبدأ إن شاء الله .

تمـت
إيمان الحسيني

----------


## te3mah

<< الحلقة الثانية >>

في هذا اليوم بالذات قررت أن أستقيل من مهنتي هذه ... Once & forever كما يقولون ... ولكن ما منعني هو حيرتي الشديدة !! فلمن سوف أتقدم بطلب الاستقالة ؟!!! .... لا تتعجبوا ، فما رأيته اليوم لا تتحمله كرامة آدمية أبدا ولا بد وأن يترك آثارا نفسية ظاهرة على من واجه مثل هذا الموقف ، وربما تلتمسون لي العذر عندما أقص عليكم ما حدث بالضبط :

- ألو ... أيوة مين ؟
- إزيك يا ست طعمة ... أخبارك إيه؟
- الحمد لله كويسة ... مين معايا ؟
- أنا مدام إنعام ... مش فاكراني ؟ لما اتقابلنا في النادي في حفلة عيد الأم !!!
- آآآه ... أهلا وسهلا ، إزيك يا مدام إنعام عاملة إيه ؟ معلش الواحد تايه وسط مشاغله ومابقاش مركز في حاجة خالص .
- إزيك يا حبيبتي عاملة إيه ؟
- الحمد لله ... نحمده على لك اللي جيبه .
- كنت عاوزاكي في خدمة صغيرة كده .
أدركت من بداية الحديث أنها مكالمة عمل وليست لمجرد الاطمئنان علي ، ورددت عليها بهدوء :
- عنيه يا مدام إنعام ، خير ؟ خدمة إيه ؟
- أنا عندي بنت لسة ماجلهاش نصيبها ، وكان عندي عشم فيكي إنك تساعديني علشان ألاقيلها ابن الحلال اللي يستاهلها ويحافظ عليها .
- من عنيه ، إنتي تأمري ... احنا بنعمل اللي علينا وناخد بالأسباب وربنا هو اللي بيوفق .
اعتدلت في جلستي وأمسكت بقلمي ودفتري اللذين أحتفظ بهما دائما بجوار الهاتف ، وأكملت حديثي مع مدام إنعام :
- بس ممكن تقوليلي إيه هيه مواصفات بنتك بالضبط ؟ وطبعا إنتي عارفة إن الحاجات دي مافيهاش عيب ولا كسوف ... ده جواز ولازم كل حاجة تبقى واضحة من الأول .
وجدتها تسرد علي قائمة من الصفات وكأنها تحفظها أو تقرؤها من ورقة أمامها ... وكان ردها كالتالي :
- بنتي عندها 32 سنة ، بسم الله ما شاء الله طويلة حبتين ، بشرتها بيضا ، وجسمها متناسق لا تخينة ولا رفيعة ، وكل اللي يشوفها يقول على وشها طفولي قوي وبريء ومايديش سنها ابدا ، وهي الحمد لله ملتزمة ومحجبة ... خلاص يا ست طعمة ؟
صفات مُبشرة بكل خير وتبعث على التفاؤل .
- خلاص يا مدام إنعام كتبت كل الصفات وإن شاء الله خير ... بس هيه إيه المواصفات اللي تتمناها في عريسها ؟
- هيه متواضعة جدا ، بس كان طول عمرها نفسها تتجوز مهندس أو ضابط مهندس ، ويكون كده طول بعرض ووسيم ، وطبعا يكون متدين وأخلاقه عالية ، عموما القبول أهم من كل شيء .
هذه طلباتها وهي متواضعة جدا ... فما هو الحال إذا كانت متكبرة ؟!!!
- حاضر يا مدام إنعام ، ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ، إديني أسبوع وأرد عليكي إن شاء الله .
وبعد خمسة أيام اتصلت بها لأبشرها بأنني قد وجدت ضالتها ، شاب مهندس معماري يبلغ من العمر سبعة وثلاثون عاما وميسور الحال ، أحسست أنها ستقفز من الهاتف لتحتضني من شدة الفرح ، وبالرغم من ذلك لم تستطع أن تُخفي نبرة القلق في صوتها عندما طلبت منها أن تحدد موعدا للقاء التعارف ... وتم تحديد الموعد والمكان حيث اتفق الطرفان على أن يتم اللقاء في النادي وبالطبع في حضوري أنا .

ذهبت مبكرة في هذا اليوم إلى النادي وجلست في المكان الذي تم الاتفاق عليه انتظارا للطرفين أيهما يأتي أولا ، وكما توقعت وصل العريس وأمه أولا ، وجلسا معي نتبادل أطرف الحديث حول الفتاة وأسرتها ، وأنا أتحدث بمنتهى الثقة عن الفتاة وكأني رأيتها من قبل وأعرفها ... وظللت أمتدحها هي وأسرتها وأردد الصفات التي أملتني إياها والدتها عبر الهاتف ، كل هذا وأنا أراقب العريس بطرف عيني وأراه يبتهج ويُسر ويزداد تشوقا لرؤية العروس ... وبعد قليل وجدنا مدام إنعام قادمة إلينا ومعها امرأة أخرى ، ألقيتا علينا التحية وجلستا في الجهة المقابلة للعريس وأمه ... وجاء دوري لكسر حاجز الصمت فسألت مدام إنعام :
- أومال فين عروستنا يا مدام إنعام ؟
- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم !!! ماهي قاعدة قدامك أهي يا ست طعمة !!!
أقل ما يُقال عن حالتي في هذه اللحظة هو : البلــه ... نعم أُصبت بالبله لعدة ثوانٍ ، ويبدو أن العدوى انتقلت إلى العريس وأمه ... ثلاثة أفواه مفتوحة على مصراعيها وستة أعين جاحظة باتجاه المرأة التي تجلس بجانب مدام إنعام .... ومرت أمامي قائمة الصفات التي وصفتها بها أمها ، واكتشفت أنها لا ينطبق عليها أي من هذه الصفات سوى أنها طويلة ... بل عملاقة إذا صح لي أن أقول ، سمراء بشكل ملحوظ جدا ، ممتلئة القوام جدا جدا ، وتضع إيشاربا على رأسها ... ربما يكون حجابا ولكنني أرى خصلات من شعرها تتدلى على جبهتها وكان من الواضح أنها موجودة بشكل متعمد ، وبالرغم من امتلاء جسدها وبدانتها فقد كانت ترتدي بنطالا ضيقا وقميصا أضيق .

بدأت في افتعال الحديث لتدارك الموقف قائلة : 
- بسم الله ما شاء الله ، إزيك يا عروسة عاملة إيه ؟
أنهيت سؤالي وأنا أنظر بطرف عيني إلى العريس وأمه ، وشعرت أن زوجين من الأحذية سينهال فوق رأسي بعد قليل .
وأجابت العروس برقة ودلال مفتعلين :
- الحمد لله يا طنط ... كويسة .
وبدأنا في تجاذب أطراف الحديث مع بعضنا نحن الأفراد الخمسة ، وكان الموضوع السائد في هذه الأحاديث هو الحرب على العراق والقضية الفلسطينية ، وتحول لقاء التعارف إلى اجتماع لمجلس الأمن ما بين مؤيد ومعارض ، ومن الملاحظ في هذه الجلسة أن العريس وأمه كانوا دائمي المعارضة لكل ما تقوله الفتاة وأمها.
ومرت ساعة كاملة وأنا أحاول أن أكون من قوات حفظ السلام في المنطقة ، ثم استأذن العريس وأمه للرحيل بحجة أن الأم متعبة وقد نسيت دواءها في المنزل ، وبالفعل رحلا وظللت أنا مع مدام إنعام وابنتها ... فبادرتني بالحديث :
- شاب ابن حلال وباين عليه طيب ، بس أمه يتخاف منها ... شكلها كده بتاعة مشاكل .
نظرت إليها بتعجب ثم ابتسمت ابتسامة باهتة وطلبت منها ألا تتعجل الأمور وتترك كل شيء لوقته ... أخيرا استطعت الفرار منها ومن ابنتها وعدت إلى منزلي سالمة دون أية إصابات .

وفي منتصف الليل رن جرس الهاتف بجانب سريري ، فمددت يدي بتكاسل ورفعت السماعة :
- ألو ... أيوة مين ؟
- إيه ده يا ست طعمة ؟!!! انتي كدبتي علينا ، هي دي العروسة اللي قعدتي تحلفي بيها وبجمالها وبصفاتها ...........
ظللت صامتة حتى اكتملت أركان الإهانة من الطرف الآخر بإغلاق الخط في وجهي دون سماع أي رد مني ، أغلقت السماعة وأغلقت عيني معها وأنا متخذة قرار الاستقالة من هذه المهنة ، ولكن .... لمن سوف أقدم طلب الاستقالة ؟!!!!!

تمـت
إيمان الحسيني

----------


## te3mah

<< الحلقة الثالثة - الجزء الأول >>

( ماتزواقيني يا ماما ... قوام يا ماما ... ده عريسي هياخدني ... بالسلامة يا ماما )
كانت هذه الأغنية تملأ أجواء الحي بالفرح والسعادة وسط الزهور المتناثرة وأضواء المصابيح الملونة ... وزغاريد النساء ورقص الفتيات ... فرح لم يشهده هذا الحي من قبل وذلك أن أكبر قصة حب وُلدت ونمت بداخله قد من الله عليها باكتمال أركانها على يد مأذون المنطقة ... نعم ... اليوم عقد قران وزفاف أحمد ومنى ... زهرتي الحي المتفتحتين المنطلقتين إلى المستقبل معا بإذن الله .
كانت بداية تعارفهما في الجامعة حيث كانا يدرسان في نفس الكلية ، ومن عجائب القدر أن تنتقل منى وأسرتها لتسكن في حينا هذا – والذي يسكن فيه أحمد – مع بداية دراستها الجامعية ، فكانت المعرفة أوثق وأعمق ، وبدأ جميع من في الحي يراقبون زهرتيه في الذهاب والإياب وأصبحنا نقرأ كل يوم على صفحات أعينهما قصة الحب الجميلة التي يسطران حروفها معا ... واليوم يتم الزفاف بإذن الله وسط فرحة الحي كله ... لم نجتمع في يوم على شيء ما كما اجتمعنا على حب أحمد ومنى .

وبعد عام من الزواج .....
طعمة : يا ولاد استهدوا بالله ... مش كده ... ماتخلوش الشيطان يدخل بينكم .
منى : يعني مش سامعاه يا طنط بيقول إيه ؟!! أنا مهملة ؟!! أنا زوجة فاشلة ؟!!
أحمد : أيوة انتي زوجة فاشلة وماحدش علمك واجباتك الزوجية أبدا .
طعمة : يا أحمد يا ابني عيب كده ... بلاش الكلام ده ... وماتنساش إن مراتك حامل والعصبية دي مش كويسة عليها ، وانتي يا منى يا بنتي بطلي عياط بقى ... الزعل ده وحش عليكي كده وانتي حامل .
منى : أحمد مابقاش يحبني خلاص يا طنط طعمة .... أحمد بقى بيكرهني .
أحمد : أنا ؟!!! ... انتي اللي اتغيرتي بعد الجواز ومابقيتيش منى اللي أنا حبيتها زمان .
كان الجو مشحونا بالعصبية والدموع فقررت فصل القوات ووضع كل منهما في أرض محايدة إلى أن يتم معرفة السبب لهذا الخلاف ... ولعلكم تتعجبون لتدخلي أنا في هذا الأمر من دون أهلهما ... كان هذا هو القرار الصائب الوحيد الذي اتخذاه أحمد ومنى في خضم هذه المعركة الزوجية ، فقد رفض كا منهما أن يكون هناك وسيط من أهل الطرف الآخر خوفا من التحيز قررا الاستعانة بي ... وبعد أن قمت بالفصل بينهما بدأت في استجماع خبرتي الطويلة في الحياة الزوجية والتي اكتسبتها من تجربتي الشخصية في الزواج ومن تجارب من كنت سببا في زواجهم نتيجة لطبيعة عملي كخاطبة .

طعمة : بس بقى يا منى يا بنتي كفاية عياط وخدي اشربي كوباية اللمون دي ... روقي دمك كده واحكيلي بقى إيه اللي حصل ؟
منى : البيه عاوزني أشتغل عنده خدامة ... أغسل وأكنس وأطبخ وأمسح وأعمل كل حاجة بنفسي وهو يقعد بيه وبس ... لكن ده بُعده ، أنا لازم أعرفه إني ست البيت وإنه عمره ما هيستعبدني أبدا ... لازم أعرفه مقامه وأعرفه الكلمة لمين في الآخر .
أدركت على الفور أن من تتحدث أمامي الآن ليست منى ... فبدأت بالتحايل عليها في الحديث لأعرف من الذي زرع هذه الأفكار المسممة بداخلها ... وكانت النتيجة كما توقعت :
منى : ماما اللي قاليتلي أعمل كده ... وبصراحة أنا شايفه إن عندها حق ... أصل الرجالة دول جنس نمرود مايجوش غير بالسك على دماغيتهم .
طعمة : طب أديكي سكتيه على دماغه ... وصلتي للي انتي عاوزاه ؟
رأيت علامة تعجب كبيرة فوق رأس منى وشعرت بأنفاسها تتباطأ كمن اكتشف الحقيقة بعد نوبة غضب وثورة ، تركتها لتراجع نفسها وتضع كلام أمها في ميزان العقل وتحكم بنفسها : هل أتى هذا الكلام بثماره المرجوة أم أتى برد فعل عكسي وغير متوقع ؟!!!

ذهبت إلى أحمد حتى أسمع من وجهة نظره سبب هذه المشكلة فقال :
أحمد : لبست هانم مهملة ... لا مراعياني ولا مراعية البيت ... ده أنا بقالي أكتر من 3 شهور بآكل أكل جاهز من برة بسبب إهمالها ، وكل ما أكلمها تقوللي الحمل تاعبني ومش قادرة أعمل حاجة ... هيه فاكرة إنها هتركبني بالعيل اللي هتخلفه ده ؟!! ده بُعدها ... ده أنا أسيبها كده متعلقة وأروح أتجوز ست ستها .
طعمة : طبعا ماما هيه اللي قالتلك الكلام ده ... صح ؟
أحمد : أيوة ... أم وخايفة على ابنها ... لازم تقدمله النصايح ... أكيد يعني .
طعمة : وانت شايف إن النصايح دي جايبة نتيجة مع منى ؟
أحمد : بصراحة لأ ... بس أنا قررت أعمل بآخر نصيحة قالتهالي والدتي .
رددت بلهجة ساخرة : وإيه هيه بقى إن شاء الله ؟
أحمد : هاتجوز عليها .

to be continued .....   ::eek:: 

إيمان الحسيني

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

اوعى تتجوززززززززززز يا أحمددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد

هتندممممممممممممممممممم يا جميللللللللللللللللللللللللل :D

اسلوبك جميل و شيق يا طعمة ما شاء الله  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

طعمة حبيبتي الغالية

الف شكر على تلبيتك طلبي بانك تعيدي 
اليوميات بعد العطل اللي طير الموضوع
رغم ان كان عليه ردود كتيرة اعجابا
بجمال اسلوبك وروعة سردك لليوميات

لكن ياريت تقبلي اعتذار الادارة  للخلل اللي حصل
وشكرا على تفهمك للموقف واعادتك للحلقات من جديد


الف شكر يا حبيبتي 


ولك تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري وكل حاجة  حلوة في الدنيا



بسنت

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

حاولت الدخول اكثر من 16 مرة لكتابة تعليقي وفي كل مرة لايتم قبول تسجيلي وهي مشكلة تصادفني منذ اسبوعين وتمنعني كثيراً من المشاركة التي ارجو شاكرا من المسؤليين عنها ان يقوموا بتصليحها اما تعليقي فقد نسخته بجهازي حتى الصقه بسهولة بسبب اعادة كتابتة اكثر من ثلاث مرات دون ان يحالفني الحظ في المشاركة به وارجو ان يحالفني الحظ هذه المرة ويتم قبول تسجيلي.
المتألقة ايمان الحسيني
قرأت الخاطبة ( 1 ) ثلاث مرات والجزء ( 2 ) مرة واحدة اما الجزء الثالث فعرفت بالصدفة انه موجود ايضاً داخل المشاركة التي علمت فقط والان من بسنت انها اتحذفت بسبب عطل في الداتا بيز ولكن اتمنى في المستقبل ان تكتب الحلقات  في مشاركات منفصلة لان كل حلقة لها طعم مختلف عن اللي قبلها.
اما بالنسبة لتكنيك الكتابة في الخاطبة فلاشك ان به تغيير كبير ( وليس تطور ) اذ ان قلمك جيد ولكن المسألة اشبة بما لو كنت ترتدي تاييراً في سهرة رسمية ثم استبدلتيه بــ ( تريننج سوت ) رياضي فصرت اكثر حركة واكثر حياة تتحركين في سهولة من خلال لغة الحوار التي تفوقتي فيها كتفوقك في لغة السرد وان كان قلمك جيداً في الاثنين.
الخاطبة فكرة جيدة وهي فكرة مطاطة تستطيعين من خلالها القاء الضوء على كثير من مشكلاتنا الاجتماعية واهمها ( الشيزوفرينيا ) او انفصام الشخصية الذي انتاب الكثير منا فاصبحنا نتمنى الزواج من امرأة متدينة ولعوب في نفس الوقت وهو امر يكاد يكون مستحيلاً ولكنك قد قمتي بصياغته على لسان حال الشخصية التي استبدعتيها ( د. خالد ) وكنت جيدة في ذلك.
بالنسبة للقالب الذي اخترتيه فهو ليس قالب قصصي اطلاقا لانتفاء شرطية السرد فيه تماما وعليه فإن القالب الذي تمت صياغة العمل من خلاله هو قالب الاذاعة والحلقات الثلاثة المكتوبة هي مسامع اذاعية كاملة وتقع تحت قانون الفن الاذاعي دون مواربة وهو قالب نادر الكتاب لخصوصيته اراكي قلما جيدا فيه ان مارستيه بجد وكتبتي فيه غالب اعمالك
وعليه يايمان وبعد استمتاعي بالجزء الثاني عن الاول رغم جودة الاول حيث ان الثاني كان التركيز فيه اعلى بحيث تحررت من الحوارات ( التي ليس لها لزوم ) مثل 
ازيك ياست طعمة
انشالله تسلم ياخويا
عاملة ايه النهاردة
نحمده على كل حال
او ماشابه هذه الحوارات التي لاقيمة لها في العمل ولاتضيف واكرر تحررتي من معظمها في الجزء الثاني وصرت اكثر تركيزا لذا فاني ارى بمزيد من التركيز ايضاً ستصبحين من انجب كتاب الاذاعة لان خفة ظلك واصرارك على ( قفل ) العمل بــ ( قفلة ) ساخرة يعتبر من اهم محاور العمل الاذاعي الخفيف حيث الفن الاذاعي يتميز بانه درامي او خفيف والخفيف كتابه نادرون جداً.
مسألة التمهيد مسألة ستأخذ منك بعض الوقت في هذا الفن بالذات ( اقصد ) الدخول في الموضوع مباشرة دون وصف كما في الجزء الثالث فمثلا لو حذفنا كل التمهيد وقلنا على لسان الخاطبة من اول سطر مثلاً ( فقط على سبيل المثال ) 
الخاطبة : معقول يولاد تتخانقوا مع بعض وانتوا لسة في اول سنة جواز .. ده انتوا قصة الحب اللي بينكوا كان بيتحاكى بها الحي كلة .. الله يخيبكوا.
منى : يعني مش سامعاه يا طنط بيقول إيه ؟!! أنا مهملة ؟!! أنا زوجة فاشلة ؟!!
وبكدة يبقى اتحررنا خالص من قيود السرد تماما وسيبنا القارئ والسامع يحط الراديو على ودنه ويسمع بعد مايكون نيم العيال عشان مايعملوش دوشة حواليه...:D
اسم طعمة جميل بس مشكلته انه اسمك المستعار جوة المنتدى وعشان كدة براعتك في استخدام ضمير المتكلم اثناء الحوار  كانت عالية لكن استخدام اسمك المستعار داخل الشخصية المحورية ( الخاطبة ) اعطى انطباع للقارئ الى ان المتكلم هنا هو طعمة نفسها ( اقصد ) ايمان الحسيني شخصياً وليست بطلة القصة الخاطبة وعليه في حال تقديم شخصية تانية زي الحاجة باتعة مثلاً وحاولنا نتكلم بشخصيتها بضمير ( الانا ) لن يصدقنا السامع. لان بطل العمل في العمل الابداعي قد يكون رائعا جدا ان اتكلم عن لسانه بضمير ( الانا ) وايضاً يمكنني ان اتقمصه لكن لااعطيه اي صفة من صفاتي حتى ولو كانت هذه الصفة اسم الشهرة الخاص بي حتى لاتلتصق بالكاتب الاصلي صفات الشخصية التي استبدعها لدى القراء فينادونه بها فيضيع الاصل داخل الصورة ونكرر حادثة ( بجماليون ) من جديد ولكن بشكل جديد
قلمك رائع وادهشني بجد وتغيير جلدك من السرد للحوار بكل هذا التألق يجعلني احييك واشد على يدك واقولك برافوا برافو برافو ومحتاجين شخصية جديدة ( تخض ) زي شخصية ( الداية ) او ( الماشطة ) او ( الندابة ) شخصيات محدش قرب لها وتكون بداية اعمالك بعد الخاطبة اللي عايزنها تكشف لنا في الحلقات الكثيرة القادمة عن مواجعنا الاجتماعية وكيفية اصلاح العيوب او على الاقل الكشف عنها كما كشفت عنها ببراعة يايمان
لايسعني في النهاية سوى شكرك مع عظيم امتناني لك على ماامتعتينا به من عمل وستمتعينا به مستقبلاً .. ولاتنسي المقال الصحفي الذي وعدتي بان تنشريه داخل المنتدى
محيي

----------


## te3mah

أخي الفاضل خالد بن الوليد :
ده مين ده اللي يتجوز تاني ؟!!!!!!  ::p: 
ده بُعده طبعا :D

أختي الحبيبة بسنت :
عفوا أختي الحبيبة
ولم يكن هناك أي داعي للاعتذار
فالخطأ ليس بيد أحد
وجزاكِ الله كل خير

----------


## te3mah

أستاذي الفاضل محيي :
جزاك الله كل خير على تعليقك ونقدك البناء
فقد أوضحت لي بكلماتك البسيطة الكثير مما كنت أجهله في كتاباتي 
حيث أنني أكتب على سجيتي كمبتدئة :D
وأرجو أن أكون على قدر المسئولية التي وضعتها على عاتقي بنقدك هذا
وجزاك الله كل خير
إيمان الحسيني .

----------


## te3mah

أستاذي الفاضل محيي :
جزاك الله كل خير على تعليقك ونقدك البناء
فقد أوضحت لي بكلماتك البسيطة الكثير مما كنت أجهله في كتاباتي 
حيث أنني أكتب على سجيتي كمبتدئة :D
وأرجو أن أكون على قدر المسئولية التي وضعتها على عاتقي بنقدك هذا
وجزاك الله كل خير
وعلى فكرة المقالة موجودة في قاعة المقال الصحفي
تحت عنوان : وللكلمة دور
إيمان الحسيني .

----------


## te3mah

<< الحلقة الثالثة - الجزء الثاني >>

طعمة : تتجوز على منى ؟!!!!
صُدمت بالكلمة ... وصدمني أكثر الهدوء الذي قيلت به وكأنه يخبرني بأمر معتاد لا غرابة فيه .
طعمة : ويهون عليك تضيع الحب ده كله ؟ وتهد البيت اللي قعدتوا سنين تحلموا بيه ؟
أحمد : هيه السبب ... هيه اللي خلتني أفكر كده .
اشتدت بي الحيرة أكثر من قبل ... هل بضعة كلمات تُلقى في الأذن تستطيع أن تقتل حبا استمر لسنين ؟!!
أحمد : ها قولتي إيه يا ست طعمة ؟
طعمة : قولت لا إله إلا الله .
أحمد : لأ ... أنا قصدي إنك تشوفيلي عروسة .
ألجمت الصدمة لساني ... أنا ؟!!! ولكنني لاحظت في عينيه الإصرار وكأنه يريد الانتقام من عدو لدود وليس من من زوجة وحبيبة ... تركته والصمت يشملنا ولا أجد من الكلمات ما يُثني عزمه ، ولا أرى أمامي عقلا واعيا لاستقبال هذه الكلمات .
عُدت إلى منى فوجدتها تركت ميزان عقلها جانبا وتُصر على استكمال الحرب ضد زوجها ... وأصبحت أنا بين شقي الرحى ... لم أستطع أن أرى هذا البيت السعيد والذي ينتظر حدثا سعيدا خلال شهرين أن يُدمر بهذه البساطة وبهذا الهدوء ، فقررت أن أُلقن كل منهما درسا ليدركا المعنى الحقيقي للحياة الزوجيه ... عاد الإثنان إلى منزلهما وكل منهما متربص للآخر وتركتهما وعُدت إلى منزلي لأضع خطتي .

المحور الأول في هذه الخطة هو محاولة إثناء أحمد عن فكرة البحث عن عروسة وإعادته إلى زوجته ، وبما أنه قرر الاستعانة بي في هذا البحث فيجب أن أستغل هذه الفرصة أفضل استغلال لها ... والمحور الثاني هو محاولة تعديل طباع منى المكتسبة لتعود إلى سابق عهدها وتُعطي زوجها الاهتمام اللازم الذي يساعدني أنا في إلغاء فكرة الزوجة الثانية عند أحمد .
جلست لساعات طويلة وأنا أفكر كيف أبدأ في تنفيذ خطتي هذه وكيف أضمن لها النجاح بقدر المستطاع ، وبدأت ساعة الصفر تلقائيا ودون تحديد مني عندما اتصل بي أحمد ليثير معي موضوع البحث عن عروسة مناسبة له ، فوجدت نفسي أجيبه بهدوء وبشكل تلقائي : 
طعمة : إذا كان عالعروسة هي موجودة ... بس انت متأكد إنك عاوز تاخد الخطوة دي ؟!!
أحمد : أنا مُصر أكتر من الأول .
طعمة : ماشي ... إديني فرصة أفاتح أهلها وأجيبلك الرد .
وهذه العروسة لم تكن إلا فاطمة ابنة أختي ، وهي غير متزوجة وتسكن بإحدى المدن الساحلية ، اتصلت بهما وأطلعتهما على الوضع واستأذنت أختي في أن تشاركني ابنتها في هذه الخطة ... وعلى الناحية الأخرى بدأت في القيام باتصالات هاتفية مجهولة المصدر أستثير بها غيرة منى على زوجها أحمد ... في البداية كانت منى تدعي أن الموضوع لا يعنيها وترسم وجها لا مباليا فوق وجهها القلق ، ثم بدأت تلجأ لي لتشكو من هذه المكالمات وتبثني قلقها تجاه أحمد وخوفها الشديد من أن يفكر في الزواج عليها ، ووجدت الطريق أمامي ممهدا لأعطيها النصائح التي تجعل أحمد يتمسك ببيته أكثر وأكثر ، وبالفعل بدأت منى بتعديل مسار حياتها وتفكيرها لتكسب أحمد من جديد وتحافظ على بيتها وأسرتها ، وتنفست الصعداء من ناحية منى ، أما بالنسبة لأحمد فقد أعماه الغضب تماما فلم أجد مفرا من استكمال خطتي معه وأن أدبر موعدا يلقى فيه العروسة الجديدة والتي هي ابنة أختي ....
وكان هذا يوم اللقاء والذي بالطبع تم في منزلي أنا :
طعمة : إزيك يا فاطمة يا بنتي ... أخبارك إيه؟
فاطمة : الحمد يا طنط طعمة .
طعمة : على فكرة يا أحمد والدتها ما قدرتش تيجي معاها علشان تعبانة شوية ... وبتقولك المقابلة الجاية إن شاء الله تكون في البيت عندها .
كان هذا الحديث مفتعلا لأجس به نبض أحمد تجاه الموضوع بعد أن أصبح في نطاق التنفيذ العملي ، وبالفعل بدأت تظهر عليه علامات القلق والحيرة وكأن الجني الذي يسكنه بدأ في الخروج منه ليعود هو إلى طبيعته .
طعمة : إيه يا أحمد يا ابني ... مش تتكلم مع عروستك ؟
أحمد : آه ... أهلا وسهلا ... إزي صحتك ؟
فاطمة : الحمد لله ... وحضرتك بقى بتشتغل إيه ؟
فوجيء أحمد بثقتها الشديدة في نفسها وجرأتها بأن يكون أول سؤال لها عن عمله وبشكل مباشر .
أحمد : أنا محاسب في بنك .
فاطمة : وبتقبض كويس بقى على كده ؟
أحمد وقد زادت دهشته : الحمد لله .
فاطمة : أيوة يعني هتقدر تجيبلي اللي أنا عاوزاه ؟ وهتقدر كمان تفتح بيتين بمرتبك ؟
وبدأت الحرب النفسية من جهة فاطمة كما اتفقت أنا وهي من قبل ، فتركتهما وذهبت إلى المطبخ لإعداد واجب الضيافة .
أحمد مرتبكا : إن شاء الله أقدر .
فاطمة بمنتهى الثقة : طب بص بقى ... أنا موافقة ، بس ماتنساش إن دي أول جوازة ليه وانت متجوز وكلها كام شهر ويبقى عندك إبن ، فلازم تعوضني عن التنازلات دي كلها اللي أنا بأدمهالك .
أحمد متأففا : وإيه هي طلباتك ؟
فاطمة : أولا تجيبلي شقة في مدنية نصر خمس أوض وصالة وتكتبها باسمي ، أما الشبكة فالدهب غالي دلوقتي يبقى الألماظ أحسن وماتقلش عن خمستاشر ألف جنيه ، والمؤخر هيكون إن شاء الله ميت ألف جنيه ... ماتزعلش مني بس أنا لازم أأمن مستقبلي .
عندما عُدت وجدت أحمد وكأنه قد مات على كرسيه من الصدمة ، ثم نظر إلي نظرة كان معناها الوحيد : إلحقيني !!!
تدخلت في الحديث لأتدارك الموقف وأستغل الفرصة التي أمامي ... ولكنني لم أتعب نفسي كثيرا فقد اتخذ أحمد قراره بنفسه وأدرك أن نار منى أفضل بكثير من جنة غيرها .... فقد كانت متعاونة معه منذ البداية لأقصى درجة ولم تحمله فوق طاقته أبدا ... طلبت من فاطمة أن تخرج من الصالون إلى وتنتظرني ، وجلست بمفردي مع أحمد .
طعمة : ها إيه رأيك يا أحمد ؟
رد أحمد ببقايا كبرياء : مطالبها كتيرة قوي يا ست طعمة ، أنا مش هاقدر أعملها ده كله ، وبصراحة ... أنا مش هاقدر أفتح بيتين وأصرف عليهم .
نظرت إليه نظرة انتصار قائلة : طب وإيه اللي جبرك على كده ؟
أحمد وهو مطرق برأسه إلى لأرض : العند والغرور .
تنفست الصعداء ... ونظرت إليه مبتسمة وأخبرته أنه يستطيع العودة إلى بيته وزوجته المُحبة .

فاطمة بلهفة : ها يا خالتو ... الخطة نجحت ؟
طعمة : 10/10 يا بطة .. طفشتيه بالتلاتة ... واهو رجع لمراته بعد ما عرف إنه مش هيلاقي أحسن منها أبدا ... بس يا رب يكونوا اتعلمو هما الاتنين ازاي يسدوا ودانهم وقت الزن .

تمـت
إيمان الحسيني

----------


## ابن البلد

والله الموضوع بقه 
ان  المنتدي بقه عامل زي العربيه القديمة 
كل ما تصلح حته 
تضرب حته تانيه  ::rolleyes::

----------


## te3mah

قصدك العربية الـ 128 :D

----------


## بنت مصر

طعمة العسل 
انا مش عارفة بتجيبي الافكار دي منين بجد

انتي المرة دي سيبتي التايير والتريننيج سوت
ولبستي ملابس الملاكمة والركلات المتلاحقة :D
لحد ما قضيتي علي المشكلة بالضربة القاضية


يلا بقا خلينا نشوفك حتعملي ايه في الحلقات الجاية وانتي بالملاية اللف :D



بسنت

----------


## te3mah

لأ ... الملاية اللف لسة شوية عليها يا بسنت :D
الحلقة الجاية إن شاء الله هتبقى بمناسبة الصيف  :1:

----------


## te3mah

<< الحلقة الرابعة >>

ما أجملها من عطلة في الساحل الشمالي ، خمسة عشر يوما في بقعة قد حباها الله بجمال يفوق الوصف ... حيث تلتحم زرقة البحر مع زرقة السماء عند الأفق ، والنسيم يحملنا معه إلى أفكار حالمة ترفعنا فوق مستوى آدميتنا والتي تميل إلى الأرض دائما ... تنفست بعمق وأنا أجلس أمام البحر ساعة الغروب لأودع شمسا وأستقبل قمرا ، وأغمضت عيني لأسرح بعيدا بأفكاري ... بعيدا ... بعيدا .....
- إزيك يا ست طعمة ... انتي هنا معانا في القرية ؟!!!
أطرقت برأس إلى الأرض متأففة من هذه المُداخلة الغير مرغوب فيها ثم نظرت إلى من يحدثني محاولة رسم ابتسامة على شفتي :
- أستاذ رأفت ... أهلا وسهلا ... هو حضرتك بتصيف هنا ؟
- أيوة ده مصيفي المفضل ، كل صيف بآجي هنا ... بس مش كنتي تقولي إنك هتيجي الصيف ده ... كنا قومنا معاكي بالواجب .
وأي واجب أكبر من مقاطعة أفكاري الحالمة !!!
- شكرا ... ده أنا حتى جيت مع بنت أختي بس ، أصلنا فينا كتير من بعض ... بنحب نبقى لوحدنا في الرحلات اللي زي دي .
ألقيت الكلمة وأنا أتوقع ممن أمامي أن يفهم فيرحل ويحترم خُلوتي ولكن ......
- لأ ... لوحدكم إيه بقى ؟ ده انتم ضيوف عندي هنا ولازم أقوم معاكم بواجب الضيافة على أكمل وجــه .
أنهى جملته وعلى وجهه ابتسامة عريضة تمتد ما بين أذنيه ، وددت لو أنني أستطيع تحطيم أسنانه هذه ... أكره بشدة من يفرض نفسه على من حوله بالقوة ويعتمد على حيائهم في عدم صده ... أفسد لحظتي ولم أجد أمامي مخرجا سوى الاستئذان بالعودة إلى الشاليه حيث أن فاطمة ابنة أختي بمفردها هناك ... وشعرت بأنه يريد مرافقتي ولكنني أسرعت في حديثي وخطاي حتى لا أعطيه الفرصة للرد .

وفي الشاليه ....
- أووووف ... أعوذ بالله من خلق الله .
- إيه مالك يا خالتو ؟!!! إيه اللي دايقك بس ؟!!!
- عارفة الراجل اللي اسمه رأفت ؟ جاري اللي كان ساكن في الشقة اللي جنبي قبل ما يعزل السنة اللي فاتت ؟!
- أيوة ... مش الراجل اللي مراته ماتت من سنتين ؟!! مسكين كان صعبان عليه قوي ، بعد عِشرة 30 سنة يلاقي نفسه لوحده خصوصا إنهم ماخلفوش كمان ... بس بصراحة أكتر حاجة كانت بدايقني منه إنه حِشري وبيحب يتدخل في كل كبيرة وصغيرة ...بس انتي إيه اللي فكرك بيه دلوقتي ؟!!!
- ده موجود هنا ... قفشني وأنا قاعدة على البلاج ومصمم نبقى ضيوفه طول فترة المصيف .
- يا الله .... طب وهنعمل إيه يا خالتو ؟!!
- مش عارفة بقى ... ربنا يعدي الأسبوع اللي فاضل ده على خير .

وفي الساعة الثامنة مساء وجدت من يطرق الباب بأدب ، فذهبت لأفتح الباب وأنا منقبضة القلب ...
الأستاذ رأفت : مساء الخير يا مدام طعمة ... أخباركم إيه ؟
رددت وأسناني مطبقة : مساء النور ... الحمد لله يا أستاذ رأفت ... خير في حاجة ؟!!
الأستاذ رأفت : أنا جاي علشان أعزمكم على العشا معايا في الفندق .
جاء صوت فاطمة من الداخل : مين يا خالتو ؟
طعمة : ده الأستاذ رأفت يا فاطمة .
حضرت فاطمة مع انتهاء جملتي ونظرت إلى الأستاذ رأفت ثم نظرت إلي وكأنها تريد أن تقول : ده إيه اللي جابه ؟!!!
الأستاذ رأفت مبهورا : بسم الله ما شاء الله .... إزيك يا فاطمة عاملة إيه ؟ فاكراني ؟
فاطمة : الحمد لله ... إزيك يا عمو رأفت ؟
الأستاذ رأفت : اللهم صلي عالنبي ... ده انتي كبرتي واحلويتي أهو ...
فاطمة : أنا ماتغيرتش قوي يا عمو ... دول هما يادوب سنتين بس اللي عدوا !!!!
الأستاذ رأفت : لأ سنتين يفرقوا كتير .
صُدمت بأن الأستاذ رأفت أصبح يمتلك في لحظة أعين مراهق ، وأدركت أنه قد سلط هذه الأعين على فاطمــة ... فأسرعت بقولي : معلش يا أستاذ رأفت مش هنقدر نقبل عزومتك ، أصلنا بنحب نتعشى لوحدنا بالليل في الشاليه .
الأستاذ رأفت وقد أقحم نفسه داخل الشاليه وجلس وعيناه معلقتان بفاطمة : لا والله ده ما يحصل أبدا ... أنا مش هامشي من هنا غير وانتوا معايا .
نظرت إلى فاطمة والتي كانت تسيطر على ضحكاتها بصعوبة بالغة ، ثم نظرت إليه وأخبرته بأنه يستطيع أن يسبقنا إلى الفندق وسوف نلحق به بعد أن نرتدي الملابس المناسبة ، وبعد إلحاح شديد وافق على تركنا ... وكم كانت نظرة عجيبة تلك التي في عينيه وهو يودع فاطمة !!! كان ينقصه أن يُرسل إليها قبلة عبر الأثير يُطفيء بها نار عشقه وولهه !!!

- بصي يا فاطمة تخليكي ساكتة على قد ما تقدري ومفيش ضحك ولا هزار معاه لحسن ده شكله كده عينه منك .
- ما تقلقيش يا خالتو أنا أعرف إزاي أوقف اللي قدامي عند حده .
وفي الفندق وجدناه يُسرع الخطا نحونا عندما رآنا عند باب المطعم وأسرع بالترحيب وبتوجيهنا إلى طاولة العشاء الخاصة بنا ... وطوال فترة العشاء كنت أحاول دائما أن أكون أنا محور الاهتمام والحديث وكنت أقاطع حديثه الموجه إلى فاطمة ، ومن ناحيتها هي كانت كثيرة الاستئذان بحجة أنها تريد إصلاح زينتها أو أن تغسل يديها والكثير الكثير من الأعذار الواهية التي تقلل من نسبة حضورها .... ومرت الليلة بخير إلى أن وجدته يُلقي بظله الكئيب علي صباحا أمام البحر :
- صباح الخير يا ست طعمة ... عاملة إيه ؟
- صباح النور ... الحمد لله .
- أومال فين عروستنا فاطمة ؟!!
- نزلت البلد من بدري علشان عاوزة تشتري شوية هدايا .
- ده كلام ... طب ماقاليتش ليه ؟!! كنت أخدتها في عربيتي ومفيش داعي لمواصلات القرية دي .
- شكرا يا أستاذ رأفت ... بس هي بتحب تعمل كل حاجة بنفسها .
- عموما جت مصلحة برضه ، أصلي كنت عاوزك في موضوع مهم قوي .
- خير يا أستاذ رأفت موضوع إيه ؟!!
- كنت عاوزك تشوفيلي عروسة .
فوجئت بطلبه ولكنني راجعت نفسي فهو مازال بكامل صحته وقد ماتت زوجته منذ سنتين ، فمن حقه أن يستأنف حياته .... ولكنني شعرت أيضا أنه يُلمح إلى شيء مرفوض فبادرته بالحديث :
- خير يا أستاذ رأفت ... ده في واحدة لسة مكلماني قبل ما آجي هنا على طول ... هي مطلقة وعندها 47 سنة و ......
قاطعني مستنكرا : إيه ده إيه ده ؟!!! 47 سنة إيه يا ست طعمة ؟!!! دي كبيرة !!!
كان الرد المناسب في هذه اللحظة : يعني انت اللي صغير ؟!!!!!! ... ولكنني تمالكت نفسي ورددت بخبث : مش كبيرة ولا حاجة دي مناسبة ليك يا أستاذ رأفت .... مش حضرتك برضه عندك 55 سنة ؟!!
نظر إلى الأرض وقال بنبرة مرتبكة : أيوة بس الشباب شباب القلب ، وبصراحة أنا حاطط عيني على عروسة معينة .
- طب وحضرتك ماكلمتهاش بنفسك ليه ؟!! ولجأتلي أنا ليه ؟!!!
أجاب وهو متردد : علشان .... علشان .... علشان حضرتك تبقي خالتها .
بالرغم من شعوري بهذا الأمر بداخلي مُسبقا إلا أنني رفضت أن أصدق أنه بداخله هو الآخر ، وصُعقت عندما أخرجه من فمه وحوله إلى كلمات بسيطة ... حاولت استنكار الأمر قائلة :
- قصدك مين يا أستاذ رأفت ؟!!!!
قال على استحياء الشباب : قصدي الآنسة فاطمة بنت أختك .
توقفت عن الحديث للحظات وأعتقد أنني توقفت عن التنفس أيضا ... ولكنه مازال مُصرا .
- بس دي عندها 25 سنة يا أستاذ رأفت !!! يعني حضرتك أكبر منها بحوالي 30 سنة !!!
- أيوة ... بس الشباب شباب القلب ... وأنا هاحققلها كل اللي هيه عاوزاه ، سفر برة ، وعربية آخر موديل ، وشبكة ألماظ ... كل اللي تشاور عليه هاجيبهولها ... بس هيه توافق ، وأنا معتمد على الله ثم عليكي في إنك تقنعيها .
لم أجد ما أجيب به على مثل هذا الرجل سوى أنني شعرت بالاشمئزاز ... ولكنني أخيرا نطقت بجملة واحدة وتركته بعدها : ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير .

عُدت إلى الشاليه انتظر فاطمة ، وعندما عادت فوجئت بي وقد حزمت الحقائب واستعددت للسفر فتساءلت بدهشة : في إيه يا خالتو ؟!!! إنتي لميتي الشنط ليه ؟!!!
- احنا هنرجع مصر الليلة دي بإذن الله .
- ليه خير ؟!!! إيه اللي حصل ؟!!!
- الأستاذ رأفت طلب إيديك مني .
وما إن أنهيت جملتي حتى وجدتها تحمل الحقائب وتُسرع إلى الخارج وهي تقول لي : بسرعة يا خالتو قبل أتوبيس القرية ما يمشي .
وفي الحافلة أغمضت عيني وتساءلت : هل من حق أي مخلوق أيا كان مركزه ومستواه الاجتماعي أن يدفن مخلوقا آخر وهو مازال حي ليحصل على متعته الشخصية ؟!!!
وهل يستطيع المال أن يعيد الحياة إلى هذا الدفين ؟!!!
فتحت عيني وقررت أن أستمتع بما تبقى لي من عطلة ... ولكن هذه المرة أنظر إلى رمال الصحراء .

تمـت
إيمان الحسيني

----------


## مصراوى

أختى الفاضله
تتواصل حلقاتك الجميلة وهذا المنولوج الجميل الذى يلامس مناطق ساخنه جدا فى مجتمعنا
أنا معك هناك بعض الرجال ينقلبون مراهقين فى سن الجدود
تناولتى الموضوع بخفة ظل جميلة جدا
تحياتى وتمنياتى بالمزيد والمزيد من التألق

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:;):  طعمه انت رهيبه .. 

بجد عجبتني كتاباتك ..  :: 
ما شاء الله .. قلم جديد في المنتدى .. 
وافكار ساخره جديده .... 

 ::p:  لا وأحلى حاجه فيها انه قلم ينتمي للجنس اللطيف  ::p:

----------


## بنت مصر

من البحر والسما لرمال الصحراء ياقلبي لاتحزن
المهم انكوا خلصتوا من رأفت التلم دا :D

بصراحة ياطولة بالك يا ست طعمة :D

----------


## te3mah

أخي العزيز مصراوي :
الحمد لله أن الحلقات قد نالت إعجابكم
وفي رأيي الشخصي أفضل طريقة لعرض مشكلة هو السخرية منها :D
وجزاك الله كل خير  ::rolleyes:: 

أختي الحبيبة Miss. Virgo :
جزاكِ الله خيرا أختي العزيزة
وإلى الأمام دائما يا فاتنات المنتدى  :;):  :D

أختي الحبيبة بسنت :
جزاكِ الله خيرا على تشجيعك المستمر لي
وكثرة التجارب تعلمنا طولة البال  :;):

----------


## lina

:1: 

الـــلـــــه ,,بجد بجد رائعه يا ست طعمه انتي و كتاباتك في منتهى الروعه و الجمال و خفيفه على القلب واسلوبها سلس و شيق و جذاب,, كل اما اخلص من حلقة ببقى متلهفه اعرف الحلقه الجايه عن ايه ,,

احييكي بشده على اسلوبك الجميل و قلمك ال ال الجميل   ::p: 

تحياتي
لينا  ::

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:confused: طيب فين البقيه بقى !!  ::

----------


## te3mah

أختي الحبيبة لينا :
جزاكِ الله خيرا كثيرا
ويا رب أكون دائما على مستوى تشجيعكم ليه  ::rolleyes:: 

واصبري على رزقك يا ميس فيرجو :D
البقية تأتي بإذن الله  ::rolleyes::

----------


## te3mah

*<< الحلقة الخامسة >>*

*في أحد أيام الخريف الهادئة كنت أجلس في منزلي أتابع التلفاز وأتنقل ما بين قنواته العديدة محاولة أن أجد ضالتي في برنامج مفيد أو فيلم هادف ولكن لا فائدة ، عندها رن جرس الهاتف وكانت المتحدثة معي هي سناء صديقتي منذ أيام الدراسة ، والحمد لله مازلنا على صلة قوية ببعضنا البعض : 
- أيوة يا سناء يا حبيبتي ... إزيك عاملة إيه ؟
- الحمد لله ... إنتي أخبارك إيه يا طعمة ؟
- الحمد لله عال العال ... فينك يا بنتي من زمان ماحدش بيشوفك ولا يسمع صوتك ؟!
- أهي مشاغل يا طعمة معلش اعذريني .
- وإزاي جوزك وبنتك هدى ؟
لم تجب سناء على هذا السؤال والتزمت الصمت .
- إيه يا سناء مالك ؟ في حاجة ؟!!
- أصلي باكلمك علشان عوزاكي في حاجة مهمة .
- خير يا حبيبتي أنا تحت أمرك ، في إيه ؟
- كنت عاوزاكي في موضوع بخصوص هدى .
تعجبت كثيرا من حديثها فقد كانت دائما وأبدا ترفض أن يتم زواج ابنتها عن طريق خاطبة ، فلماذا تلجأ لي الآن ؟ فسألتها بحذر :
- خير موضوع إيه ؟!!
- مش هينفع في التليفون ، يا ريت تجيلي بكرة إن شاء الله الساعة خمسة العصر وأنا هاشرحلك كل حاجة .
- حاضر يا سناء ... الساعة خمسة بالضبط هتلاقيني عندك إن شاء الله .

وفي اليوم التالي في تمام الساعة الخامسة عصرا كنت أقف أمام باب شقتها وفُتح الباب وتم استقبالي بحفاوة بالغة من سناء وزوجها وابنتهما هدى الجميلة ... فتاة في الثلاثين من عمرها رائعة الجمال متناسقة الجسد خفيفة الظل ، فيها من الصفات ما يجعلها تُنصب ملكة للجمال دون منازع ، هذا بالإضافة إلى تعليمها الجامعي وثقافتها العالية ، ولم أكن أتخيل يوما أن تكون كل هذه الصفات الجميلة والمميزات الرائعة سببا في عدم زواجها حتى الآن وقد بلغت الثلاثين من عمرها حيث كان الخطاب يتهافتون عليها منذ كانت في المرحلة الثانوية ، ولكن إذا عُرف السبب بطل العجب ، أخذتني سناء إلى غرفتها وأغلقت الباب وبدأت تُخرج ما بداخلها من حزن وأسى :
- طبعا إنتي عارفة يا طعمة إن هدى دلوقتي عندها ثلاثين سنة ولسه ماتجوزيتش .
- أيوة عارفة .
- وطبعا إنتي مستغربة إزاي بنت بالمواصفات دي وتقعد لحد دلوقتي من غير جواز .
- بصراحة هي حاجة تحير فعلا ... بس كل شيء قسمة ونصيب وماحدش عارف نصيبه فين أو مع مين .
- أنا معاكي فعلا كل شيء قسمة ونصيب ، بس ربنا كمان قالنا ناخد بالأسباب ، ولما الأسباب دي بقى تتاخد بالعكس يبقى بطر على نعمة ربنا .
- تتاخد بالعكس إزاي يعني ؟!!!!
- شوفي يا ستي ... أنا طبعا مش هاقعد أعددلك مميزات هدى لإنك مربياها وعارفاها زي بنتك بالضبط ... المشكلة بقى إن هدى عارفة المميزات دي كلها برضه .
- طب وإيه المشكلة في إنها تبقى عارفة مميزات نفسها ؟!!!
- المشكلة إنها مش بتحمد ربنا عليها ورافعة مناخيرها في السما وشايفة إن أي عريس بيتقدملها بيكون دون المستوى ومايستاهلهاش .
- كل العرسان اللي اتقدمولها ؟!!!
- كلهم بدون استثناء ... وأنا مش هاكتر في الكلام معاكي وهاخليكي تشوفي بنفسك ، النهاردة الساعة ستة في عريس جاي وهو بسم الله ما شاء الله عليه ما ينفعش يتقاله لأ ، يعني جاهز من كله ، قابليه معانا وشوفي بنفسك اللي هيحصل بعد كده ، وأنا بصراحة جيبتك علشان تقعدي مع هدى تتكلمي معاها وتعقليها لإني أنا وأبوها تعبنا من كتر المناهدة .
- حاضر يا سناء ... ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير .
في البداية شعرت بأن هناك مبالغة من قبل سناء في وصف الأحداث ولكنني بالطبع لن أستطيع أن أصدر حكما نهائيا حتى يأتي العريس ثم أجلس مع هدى لأعرف رأيها .
وأتى العريس ومر لقاء التعارف على خير ولم ألحظ أي شيء على هدى ، فحمدت الله واستبشرت بأن وجهي كان خيرا عليهم وأن هدى ستوافق خاصة وأن العريس كما قالت سناء لا يمكن رفضه لما فيه من مميزات ، ولكن ....

- ها يا هدى ... إيه رأيك بقى ؟
- رأيي في إيه يا طنط ؟‍!!
- في العريس طبعا ... أومال فيه أنا يعني !!!
- وهو ده عريس ده يا طنط !!!
فوجئت بردها ونظرت إلى أبويها اللذين قررا التزام الصمت حتى يتيحا لي الفرصة أن أعيش التجربة بنفسي وبدون أي تدخل منهما .
- إيه ماله العريس يا هدى ؟!!
- ماله ؟!!! إنتي ما شوفتيش حواجبه كانت عاملة إزاي يا طنط ؟!!!
جحظت عيناي من الصدمة ، ولكنني تمالكت نفسي وقررت أن أصل معاها إلى حيث تريد حتى أستطيع أن أضع يدي على المشكلة الرئيسية .
- مالها حواجبه يا هدى ... مش عاجباكي في إيه ؟!!!
- دي تخينة قوي وعريضة ... ياي شكلها بشع ... بعدين أخدتي بالك من إيديه ؟
رددتُ ساخرة : مالها دي كمان ؟ فيها اتناشر صُباع ؟
- لأ ... بس كبيرة قوي ومش حنينة كده ‍، شكلها عنيفة ودموية .
- إيديه شكلها عنيفة ودموية ؟!!!!!
- أيوة .... معقولة ماخدتيش بالك من الحاجات دي يا طنط ؟!!!!!!
حاولت نقل الحديث نحو المميزات حتى أُشعرها بالفرق وأجعلها ترى ما تتعامى عنه .
- طب قوليلي في حاجة تانية مش عاجباكي فيه ؟ أخلاقه ... شغله ... مستواه الاجتماعي ؟!!!
- لأ ، هو بصراحة في الحاجات دي مايتعيبش ... بس حواجبه يا طنط ، ده مايتبصش في وشه أبدا .
لم تفلح خطتي في إخراجها من هذه الدائرة فقررت أن أتبع الأسلوب القديم وأن أحكي لها قصة لعلها تعتبر وتتعظ من أحداثها :
- عارفة يا هدى يا بنتي ... في البلد عندنا كان في بنت من سني أنا ووالدتك كده ، كانت وهي صغيرة جميلة جدا ، وكل رجالة البلد نفسهم يتقدمولها ، وطبعا اللي كان بياخد خطوة زي دي كان لازم يبقى غني وراجل بمعنى الكلمة علشان يقدر يعرف قيمتها ويحققلها كل اللي هي عاوزاه بس هي توافق عليه ...والمشكلة إنها كانت دايما بترفض العرسان دول وأمها وأبوها شجعوها لإنهم كانوا شايفنها غالية جدا وجميلة جدا ومش أي حد ياخدها ، وهي اقتنعت بكلامهم ده وبقيت شايفه إن مفيش حد يستاهلها أبدا ، وكانت بتحلم إن اللي يتجوزها ده يبقى كامل ... وطبعا إنتي عارفة إن الكمال لله وحده ... وفضلت البنت دي ترفض العرسان كلهم لحد ما بقى عندها خمسين سنة وماتجوزيتش ، وآهي لسة عايشة في البلد لوحدها طبعا ... لا زوج ولا أولاد ... ولا حتى الجمال .
- مسكينة ... ربنا معاها ... بس أكيد هي ماكانيتش واخدة بالها من نفسها كويس ، بعدين دي لا متعلمة ولا مثقفة ، يبقى أكيد لازم تقعد من غير جواز ... يلا ... ربنا معاها ويصبرها .... بعد إذنكم يا جماعة أنا هادخل أغير هدومي .

استأذنت هدى وتركتنا أنا وأمها وأبيها ننظر إلى بعضنا البعض ولا نجد من الكلمات ما نستطيع به أن نعبر عما بداخلنا ... ولكن الصمت أحيانا يُفصح عن آلامنا .*

*تمـت*

*إيمان الحسيني*

----------


## بنت مصر

شخصية جديدة وابداع جديد تطلي بيه علينا ايتها


الطعمة الرائعة باسلوبك واختيارك للالفاظ المحكم


ياتري حتستخدمي معاها خطه جديدة والا حتسيبها كده؟؟



بسنت

----------


## RASHA

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أختى المبدعة طعمة,

حلقات رائعة ومشوقة واحداث خفيفة تحمل الحكمة والنقد فى قالب السخرية السحرى,

جميل جميل..

استمرى والى الأمام يا طعمة

تحياتى لقلمك الماسى

رشا

----------


## te3mah

أختي الحبيبة بسنت : 
جزاكِ الله خيرا
وأحمد الله أن الحلقة الخامسة قد أعجبتكم حيث أنني عند كتابتها لم أكن راضية عنها تماما
وقد تعمدت ترك النهاية مفتوحة لإنني بالفعل لم أعرف ما التصرف الممكن في هذه الحالة .

أختي الحبيبة  رشا :
جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء
وشكرا لمتابعتك للحلقات .

إيمان الحسيني .

----------


## te3mah

*<< الحلقة السادسة >>*

*( العين صابتني ورب العرش نجاني ) ... ابتسمت وأنا أقرأ هذه الجملة والتي كانت مكتوبة على مؤخرة سيارة نصف نقل ، وتعجبت بداخلي لما يمكن أن يفعله الإيحاء بالنفوس البشرية الضعيفة ، فالكثير من البشر في هذا الزمن يقومون بالربط ما بين الحسد وأي مشكلة تقع لهم ... فإذا كانوا في حالة سلام اهتموا بتحصين أنفسهم من العين بمثل هذه الكلمات العامية والحجارة الزرقاء ، وإذا ما أصيبوا لا قدر الله انتقل اهتمامهم إلى إلقاء اللوم على عين شخص من المقربين ، وفي كلا الحالتين هم لا يذكرون الله ....
- اللهم عافنا واعفُ عنا .
- مالك يا طعمة ياختي ؟ في حاجة ؟!!
- لأ يا زينت مفيش ... حمد الله على سلامتك وسلامة فاطمة .
كانت هذه أختي زينب أم فاطمة وقد ذهبتُ منذ الصباح الباكر لاستقبالهما في موقف السوبرجيت حيث أتيتا لقضاء عطلة قصيرة معي في القاهرة ، وقد رزقنا الله بسيارة أجرة كنا نشعر ونحن بداخلها أننا نزحف على الأرض ، وكنا نرى سائقي الدراجات الهوائية يمرون بجانبنا بسرعة ويسبقوننا ، واكتملت أركان المعاناة بالأغاني الهابطة التي كانت تصدر من كاسيت السيارة ... ولم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد فانتهت المأساة بغناء سائق السيارة مع الكاسيت ... وما أدراكم بصوت سائقي سيارات الأجرة !!! ... ولكن نحمد الله أولا وأخيرا على وصولنا إلى المنزل بكامل أعضائنا الجسدية وبكامل وعينا .
طعمة : معلش يا جماعة ... طبعا البيت بيتكم ... بس أنا عندي معاد النهاردة بالليل إن شاء الله .
زينب : معاد مع مين ؟
طعمة : مع واحدة جارتنا بنتها اتجوزت الأسبوع اللي فات وصممت إني لازم أروح أزورها معاها النهاردة وماقدرتش أفلفص منها ، عموما هيه هتفوت عليه الساعة ستة بالليل إن شاء الله علشان تاخدني معاها .
زينب : ولا يهمك ... وزي ما قولتي البيت بيتنا واحنا كده كده مش هنقدر نخرج النهاردة وهناخده راحة من السفر .
وقامت فاطمة بحمل الحقائب إلى غرفة الضيوف وبدأت هي ووالدتها بترتيب الملابس داخل الدولاب وعندها وقعت عيني على تايير رائع لأختي ، فاستأذنتها في ارتدائه لهذه الزيارة وبالطبع لم ترفض طلبي .

وفي الساعة السادسة مساء وجدت جارتي السيدة هدى تطرق باب منزلي ، فرحبت بها وأدخلتها إلى الصالون ، ثم قمت بتقاليد التعارف اللازمة فيما بينها وبين أختي وفاطمة التي لم تنس أن تقوم بواجب الضيافة فأحضرت كوبا من العصير للسيدة هدى :
هدى : تسلم إيديكي يا حبيبتي ... عقبال يا رب لما أشرب شربات فرحك .
فاطمة بحياء : ميرسي يا طنط ... ربنا يخليكي .
هدى : بس التايير اللي عليكي يا ست طعمة هياكل منك حتة .
طعمة : الله يخليكي يا ست هدى ده بس من ذوقك ... اتفضليه ؟
هدى : شكرا يا حبيبتي ده أنا أزودهولك .... بس ده شكله كده غالي صح ؟
قالت هذه الجملة وهي تمسك بطرف الكم لتفحص نوعية القماش وما إن أنهت جملتها هذه حتى حدث مالم يكن في الحسبان .
هدى : إيه ده ... يا خبر ... أنا آسفة جدا يا ست طعمة ماكانش قصدي والله ، أنا مش عارفة كوباية العصير ادلقت عليكي إزاي ؟!!!!! أديني بوظتلك التايير وشكله كده غالي .
جاوبت وأنا أحاول إخفاء صدمتي مما حدث وخجلي من أختي في نفس الوقت حيث كان التاييـر بالفعل غالي : ولا يهمك يا ست هدى حصل خير ... هاقوم أغيره بسرعة وأبعته للمغسلة اللي جنبنا .
وارتديت تاييرا آخر واستأذنت من أختي للذهاب مع جارتي هدى إلى زيارتنا المحددة ، ولم تختلف سيارة الأجرة التي ركبناها عن تلك التي كنا سنُدفن فيها أنا وأختي وابنتها صباح هذا اليوم .

ووصلنا بحمد الله إلى بيت العروسة التي استقبلتنا بحفاوة بالغة هي وزوجها ، وجلسنا جميعا في غرفة الصالون نتبادل التهاني والأحاديث الجذابة عن الأفراح والحياة الزوجية السعيدة ، ثم تطرقنا للحديث عن بعض المواضيع النسائية كالموضة ...
العروسة : بس بصراحة يا طنط طعمة أنا بيعجبني ذوقك جدا في اختيار لبسك ، ودايما باقول لماما تسألك إنتي بتشتريه منين .
هدى : آه والله يا ست طعمة ، دايما تحلفلي بشياكتك وتقوللي روحي اسأليها .
طعمة : ربنا يخليكي يا رب ... خلاص فضي نفسك يوم وأنزل معاكي للمحلات اللي أنا باشتري منها .
هدى : خلاص إن شاء الله هابقى أحدد معاكي يوم ننزل فيه .
العروسة بلهجة مرحة : بس إيه الشياكة دي يا طنط طعمة ؟ ... إنتي جاية تقطعي عليه ولا إيه بقى ؟
طعمة : إزاي بقى ده انتي عروستنا ، واحنا نيجي حاجة جنبك ؟!!
العروسة : لأ بس القماشة دي نقشتها وألوانها خطيـرة قوي عليكي يا طنط ... دي حتى مصغراكي في السن .
رددت ضاحكة : الله يخليكي ... بس مش للدرجة دي يعني !!!
ومرت الزيارة على خير ما يرام وجاءت لحظة الرحيل وعند باب الشقة وبعد توديع العروسة وزوجها التفتُ لأخرج من الباب ولكن .... صم أذني صوت تمزق قماش ، صوت لا يخفى على أحد كم هو مؤلم خاصة إذا كان القماش الممزق هو ما ترتديه لتستر به نفسك .....
قلت بذهول : لا إله إلا الله ...
العروسة : إيه ده ... معلش يا طنط ... المسمار ده إيه اللي طلعه كده من حلق الباب ؟!!! يا خبر !!!
ووقف الجميع في حالة ذهول ... وبالطبع لم أستطع مغادرة المنزل إلا بعد حياكة الجزء الممزق يدويا ، ويستطيع الجميع تخيل المنظر الذي خرجت به من منزل العروسة وأنا أحاول إخفاء الجزء الذي تم حياكته .

ووصلنا بحمد الله إلى الشارع الذي أسكن به أنا وجارتي هدى وأصرت على توصيلي إلى مدخل العمارة وهناك قالت لي : 
هدى : شكرا جدا يا ست طعمة على الزيارة دي ... ده جميل عمري ماهانساهولك أبدا .
طعمة : جميل إيه يا ست هدى ؟!! عيب ده احنا أخوات ، ماتقوليش كده .
هدى : ماهو ده العشم برضه .
قالت جملتها هذه على استحياء جعلها تنظر إلى الأرض وعندها أبصرت حذائي فقالت :
هدى : حلوة قوي الجزمة دي يا ست طعمة ... بس كعبها مش عالي عليكي ؟!!!
طعمة : هو عالي فعلا وعلشان كده باروح بيها الزيارات المنزلية بس .
هدى : آه عندك حق ... بس هيه جميلة وجلدها شكله حلو .
طعمة : ما تتفضلي معانا يا ست هدى ؟
هدى : تسلمي يا حبيبتي ... أسيبك بقى لضيوفك وتصبحي على خير .
طعمة : وانتي من أهله .
وصعدت درجات السلم بهدوء وأنا أحمد الله أن اليوم قد مر بسلام ، وعند انتهائي من الصعود إلى الدور الأول وجدت نفسي فجأة وقد عُدت إلى الدور الأرضي مرة أخرى ، نعم .... زلقت قدمي على السلم وتدحرجت حتى عُدت إلى الدور الأرضي ، وصرخت من شدة الألم حتى نزل السكان ومن بينهم أختي وفاطمة وقاموا بنقلي إلى المستشفى سريعا ... والحمد لله الذي لا يُحمد على مكروه سواه .... أصبت ببعض الكدمات وبعض الخدوش في وجهي هذا بجانب كسر مضاعف في ساقي اليُسرى .

نظرتُ إلى كتلة الجبس التي أحاطت بساقي وأنا ممدة على سرير غرفتي في المستشفى وتذكرت كلمة السيدة هدى التي امتدحت فيها حذائي ومن قبلها كلمة ابنتها عن ملابسي وشياكتي ومن قبلهما تايير أختي زينب وما حدث له ... وفي هذه اللحظة رأيت السيدة هدى تدخل الغرفة وهي مذهولة من منظري ، فألقت علينا التحية وبدأت في الدعاء لي بالشفاء ... ولا أُخفي عليكم فقد بدأت أتشاؤم منها فتخيلت أنها تقوم بالدعاء علي وليس لي ، فجلست أقرأ المعوذتين وآية الكرسي ...
فاطمة وهي تمزح : ألف حمد الله على سلامتك يا خالتو ... ها تحبي أكتبلك إيه بقى على الجبس ؟
أجبتها وأنا أنظر بطرف عيني إلى السيدة هدى : اكتبي ( العين صابتني ورب العرش نجاني ) .*

*تمــت*

إيمان الحسيني

----------


## بنت مصر

حرام عليكي والله يا ست طعمة اللي بتعمليه فينا دا !!
لما الجيران يسمعوا صوتي وانا بقهقه ويقولوا 
بسنت مالها وايه الانبساط اللي حاطط عليها
وينشوني عين حتنفعني يومياتك بايه؟ :D



بصراحة انتي مش تألقتي في الحلقة دي وبس
انتي فعلا ابدعتي واثبتي جدارتك وحرفتك الادبية
باجمل ما يكون .. تسلم ايديكي يارب وربنا ما يحرمناش
منك ويستر عليكي وعلي ايديكي من عيون القراء


آل على رأي المثل

ياناس ياشر كفاية قر
ماتبصليش بعين رضية بص للي اندفع فيا

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

ههههههههههه . جميل جداً يا طعمة .. تسلم ايدك و الف سلامة عليكي  ::

----------


## te3mah

أختي الحبيبة بسنت : 
جزاكِ الله كل خير
وبعد الشر عليكي من الجيران وعين الجيران
وكفانا الله وإياكم شر الحسد

أخي الكريم خالد : جزاك الله خيرا
ومايقع إلا الشاطر

----------


## ابن البلد

والنبي بقه عايزني أقرا أيه يالهوي

ايه التلامه دي 
مش قاري حاجه 
هو أنا ناقص :D

مش عارف بتجيبي الكلام دا منين يا طعمة
بصراحة .. زي .. العسل  :3:

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن البلد
وشكرا لتشجيعك العسل ده

----------


## ابن البلد

::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek:: 

تشجيعي 
عسل
ينهار منيل بنيله 
يعني مفيش حاجه محوقه 
يالهوي 
طيب يا طعمه هههههههه

كملي :D

----------


## te3mah

ليس قوة واحدة ولا قوتان

----------


## te3mah

<< الحلقة السابعة - الجزء الأول >>

*أطلت من وراء الباب بوجهها الطفولي وحمرة الخجل تعلو وجنتيها ، أسرتني ببراءة ملامحها فصمت لفترة ليست بالقصيرة حتى ألقت هي التحية فرددتها لها :
- أهلا وسهلا يا بنتي !!!
- معلش يا طنط طعمة أنا عارفة إني جاية من غير معاد خصوصا إنك حضرتك ماتعرفنيش كمان .
- لا مفيش حاجة ... اتفضلي ياااا ....
- روان ... اسمي روان .
- بسم الله ما شاء الله ، اسم جميل زي صاحبته ، اتفضلي يا روان يا بنتي .
أدخلتها إلى الصالون ورأسي ممتليء بعلامات الاستفهام والتعجب معا ، أتساءل عن سبب مجيء فتاة مثلها إلى منزلي وأتعجب من هدوء جمالها الأخاذ الذي لا يقاومه أحد ... قاطعت أسئلتي وكأنها تعرف ما يجول بخاطري قائلة لي :
- حضرتك طبعا مستغربة مني لإني جيت من غير ما تعرفيني ولوحدي كمان ؟
- بصراحة هي حاجة تحير فعلا ، بس انتي أكيد هتقوليلي السبب واحنا بنشرب الشاي مع بعض .
ذهبت لإعداد واجب الضيافة ورأسي على وشك الانفجار من كثرة الاحتمالات التي بدأتُ في وضعها حول سبب مجيء هذه الفتاة إلى منزلي ، وعندما شعرت بالتعب وببوادر الصداع صرخت قائلة لنفسي :
- إيه اللي أنا باعمله في نفسي ده ؟!! ... يا خبر بفلوس بعد دقيقتين هيبقى ببلاش .

عدت إلى الصالون وقدمت لها فنجان الشاي وبدأت هي في الحديث :
- أنا يا طنط طالبة في ثالثة تجارة ، وساكنة في الشارع اللي وراكم على طول ، بس حضرتك طبعا ماتعرفنيش ، لكن الكل هنا يعرفك ... ولما وقعت في مشكلة كده قررت أجيلك ، قولت يمكن حضرتك تقدري تحليهالي .
- مشكلة إيه كفا الله الشر ؟!!!
ازدادت حمرة الخجل في وجهها وأجابت وهي تائهة النظرات :
- أناااا ... أنا بحب .
ابتسمت ابتسامة فرح كرد فعل تلقائي لما شعرت به في حروفها من السعادة ، فرددت قائلة :
- طب دي حاجة كويسة ربنا يوفقك ... بس إيه هي المشكلة اللي انتي وقعتي فيها ؟!!!
بدأت نظرات الحزن تعلو وجهها الطفولي وقد اختلطت بنبرات صوتها بعض حروف الغضب وهي تقول :
- المشكلة إن اللي بحبه ده مش حاسس بيا خالص ومش دريان بوجودي أصلا .
- طب هو يعرفك أصلا ؟ زمايل يعني أو جيران ؟
- هو جارنا ويعرفني بالشكل بس ، لكن عمرنا ما اتلكمنا مع بعض أبدا ، مجرد نظرات ومشاعر من طرف واحد بس .
- طب إيه اللي عرفك إنها من طرف واحد ؟!! مش يمكن هو كمان بيحبك بس خايف من شعورك انتي ؟ يعني مش جايز هو كمان بيفكر زيك ؟!!!
- لأ ... أنا متأكده إنه مش حاسس بيا أصلا .
تعجبت من ثقتها في الحديث فبادرتها بالسؤال :
- وانتي اتأكدتي إزاي ؟!!!!
أجابت والحزن يملؤ صوتها ووجهها :
- أصله بيدور على عروسة دلوقتي ... لو كان حاسس بيا كان اتقدملي على طول .
- مممممم ... عندك حق .
- طب وأنا أقدر أساعدك إزاي ؟!!!
نظرت غلى الفتاة بنظرة كلها أمل :
- هو مش حضرتك خاطبة برضه ؟
- أيوة .
- وهو بيدور على عروسة ؟
- أيوة .
- ممكن حضرتك ترشحيني ليه ؟
فوجئت بطلبها هذا ، ولكن نظراتها المتعلقة بي وكأنني المنقذ لها من الغرق جعلتني أوافق .

وبدأت في تحرياتي للسؤال عن الشخص المعني ووضع الخطط اللازمة للوصول إليه وعرض الأمر عليه ، علمت أنه يعمل في أحد البنوك فاتخذت قراري بأن أقوم بزيارة عمل له ، ذهبت بالفعل إلى البنك كزيارة أولية لأعلم في أي فروع البنك يعمل والحمد لله اتضح أنه يعمل في القسم الخاص بالأوعية الادخارية ، فذهبت مرة أخرى لأقابله شخصيا وذلك للسؤال عن أفضل الأوعية الادخارية التي أستطيع أن أستخدمها ، وكان هذا هو الستار الذي تم من ورائه التعارف فيما بيني وبينه .... وجلست معه أوجه له أسئلتي وهو يجيبني بحكم مهنته ، وفي خلال الحديث انتهزت الفرصة للتعارف :
- على فكرة أنا أعرف حضرتك .
- تعرفيني أنا ؟!! إزاي ؟!!!
- أنا جارتكو ساكنة في الشارع اللي وراكو على طول .
- معلش مش واخد بالي ... حضرتك مين ؟
- أنا الست طعمة الخاطبة ... تسمع عني ؟!
- آه طبعا ... أهلا وسهلا ، ده حضرتك اشهر من نار على علم ... تحبي تشربي إيه بقى ؟
- لأ شكرا مش عاوزة أعطلك عن شغلك .
- لأ إزاي ؟!! ده حضرتك ضيفة عندنا ولازم نقوم معاكي بالواجب ... حاجة ساقعة يا عم محمد لو سمحت .
- متشكرة جدا يا ابني .
ثم بدأت بالتحايل في الحديث بصفتي المهنية كخاطبة :
- أنا سامعة أخبار حلوة عنك اليومين دول .
- أخبار إيه ؟!!!
- يعني ... سمعت إنك بتدور على عروسة .
فوجيء بحديثي فأجاب على الفور :
- مش ممكن الحتة اللي احنا ساكنين فيها دي ، الأخبار بتنتشر فيها زي الهوا ، بس الخبر ده مش صحيح قوي .
- يعني إيه مش صحيح قوي ؟!!!
- أصل والدتي هيه اللي بتدورلي على عروسة ، لكن أنا مش حاطط الموضوع في دماغي أصلا .
صدمني الرد .... ففكرة الزواج ليست من ضمن مخططاته الآن فكيف أستطيع أن أقنعه بأن يتزوج ممن تحبه وتهيم به ؟!!!!! ... لم أجد أمامي سوى أن أتوجه بحديثي إلى الكلمات التقليدية المعتادة :
- بس يا ابني ده الجواز نص الدين ، وانت بسم الله ما شاء الله مش ناقصك حاجة ، يبقى تستنى ليه ؟!!
- نا عاوز أثبت نفسي في الشغل الأول وأعملي مركز ... بعدين إيه اللي يخليني استعجل في موضوع الجواز ده وأنا حتى مابحبش حد ؟!!!
نظرت إليه مستفسرة عن معنى الكلمات !!!
- قصدي إن مفيش واحدة بحبها وحاططها في دماغي تخليني أفكر في الجواز .
ياللمسكينة روان ... صدق حدسها ... الشاب لا يفكر بها أبدا ولا يعلم بوجودها حتى ، سينفطر قلبها البريء إذا أخبرتها بهذا الحديث ، يجب أن أتصرف بسرعة .

أنهيت معاملاتي معه وألقيت عليه التحية مستئذنة في الانصراف ، وانصرفت بالفعل وأنا يدميني الصداع من التفكير ....
ماذا سأفعل لأساعد هذه الفتاة المسكينة روان ؟!!!!*
*to be continued .....* 

إيمان الحسيني

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

::(: 
 :2:

----------


## te3mah

بتعيط ليه يا خالد؟!!!!!! :confused:

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

صعبت علية البنت ..
بالله عليكي شوفيلها حل لحسن قلبي اتقطع  ::(:

----------


## عاشق لاخر قطرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخت العزيزة ايمان الحسيني 
كتاباتك اكتر من ممتازة
الحقيقة شدتني جدا
خيالك خصب وواضح ان فيه افكار تانية كتير
نتمني اننا نشوفها ونستمتع بيها
اتمني لك التوفيق في كل كتاباتك ان شاء الله

----------


## te3mah

معلش يا خالد ... الحل قريب إن شاء الله  :;): 

أخي الفاضل عاشق لآخر قطرة :
جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز
وأحمد الله أن كتاباتي قد حازت على إعجابكم
وشكرا جزيلا لتشجيعك لي

----------


## بنت مصر

اتصرفي بسرعة يا ست طعمة الله يخليكي
أحسن انا صعبانة عليا روان موووووووووت  :2:

----------


## te3mah

معلش يا بنست
الحل قريب بإذن الله
بس الصبر جميل  :;):

----------


## te3mah

<< الحلقة السابعة - الجزء الثاني >>

عدت إلى منزلي وأنا أكاد أجن من كثرة التفكير ، فاتخذت قراري بأن أتناول كوبا من اللبن وأخلد إلى النوم قليلا حتى أهدأ وأعيد ترتيب أفكاري .... استيقظت من نومي عصرا وبدأت في استعادة الحوار الذي دار بيني وبين عُمر في محاولة مني لإيجاد ثغرة أنفذ منها ... وفجأة سطعت كلماته في ذهني وترددت على مسامعي مرات ومرات :
- أصل والدتي هيه الي بتدورلي على عروسة .
نعم هذا هو المفتاح ... والدة عُمر ... إنها تُلح في طلبها ويجب أن نوقف هذا الإلحاح ليتخلى عُمر عن تعنته ، إذن فعلينا بأم عمر ، خرجت في نزهة على الأقدام في الحي لأتأكد من عنوان سكنها بالضبط وقررت أن أقوم بلقائها عن طريق الصدفة ، وكانت المشكلة التي تواجهني هي كيف سأفاتحها في الموضوع ؟ .... وظللت ساهرة طوال الليل أفكر في هذا الأمر حتى اكتملت جميع الخيوط وبقي التنفيذ .

في صباح اليوم التالي خرجت لشراء بضعة أغراض من محل أعلم تماما أن أم عمر تقوم بالشراء منه دائما ودعوت الله أن ألقاها هناك ، والحمد لله استجال الله دعائي ووجدتها داخل المحل ، قمت بتعبئة سلني بما أحتاجه ومالا أحتاجه ووصلت إلى الخزينة حيث يتم الدفع وكانت هي هناك ، بدأ عقلي يعمل بسرعة البرق لأجد بداية لحواري معاها ، فقلت للعامل :
طعمة : إزيك يا خالد أخبارك إيه؟
خالد : أهلا أهلا يا ست طعمة ... الحمد لله .
الحمد لله ذكر العامل اسمي أثناء التحية .
أم عمر متنبهة للحديث : هو حضرتك الست طعمة الخاطبة ؟!!!
ابتسمت في هدوء وأنا أقول : أيوة أنا ... هو حضرتك تعرفيني ؟
أم عمر وقد تهللت أساريرها : هو في حد في الحتة مايعرفكيش ... تشرفنا يا ست طعمة .
طعمة : الشرف لينا ياااااا ....
أم عمر : أم عُمر .. وبصراحة أنا ربنا بيحبني إني قابلتك النهاردة ... أنا فعلا كنت محتاجالك .
رددت وأنا أتصنع التفاجؤ والحيرة : ليه خير ؟!!
أجابتني أم عمر ووجها قد أثقلته هموم الأم : أنا يا ستي عندي ابني الوحيد ونفسي أجوزه وأفرح بيه ، وبدأت فعلا أدورله على عروسة ، بس هو مصلب دماغه ورافض فكرة الجواز ... قال لسة بدري قال ... ماتعرفيش عروسة كويسة بنت حلال أقنعه بيها ؟
رددت وقد ارتسمت علامات الحيرة على وجهي : والله بنات الحلال كتير ... بس في مشكلة واحدة ... انتي بتقولي إن ابنك رافض يتجوز دلوقتي !!!
أجابتني بحزن وإصرار معا : أيوة رافض الفكرة دلوقتي ... بس أنا بقى مُصرة .
طعمة : طب أقولك على نصيحة وتنفذيها ؟
أم عُمر وقد ارتسمت على وجهها ملامح الغريق الذي وجد أملا في إنقاذه : أكيد قولي ... إلحقيني بيها .
طعمة : طنشيه خالص ، وعرفيه إنك بطلتي تدوريله على عروسة ، وماتتكلميش معاه في موضوع الجواز ده تاني أبدا .
نظرت إلي والتعجب يملؤ وجهها فقالت : نعم ؟!!!! هي دي النصيحة يا ست طعمة ؟!!!
طعمة : صدقيني ... هو بيعند معاكي ، نفذي اللي بقولك عليه وسيبي الباقي عليه .
بات واضحا أن عُمر لن يرتبط إلا بمن يختارها هو ويرق لها قلبه ... فلنعطه إذن ما يريد ونقنعه بأنه هو صاحب الاختيار الأول والأخير .

وبعد أسبوعين من هذا اللقاء وعندما اطمأن قلبي بأن أم عمر قد نفذت ما تعاهدنا عليه اتفقت مع روان أن تلقاني صباحا وهي في أبسط حالاتها ... غير متزينة أو متكلفة ... لنذهب إلى البنك سويا بحجة أنها ستساعدني في فهم مالا أستطيع فهمه من المصطلحات البنكية ، وبالطبع السبب الرئيسي هو أن يراها عُمر وأن تحاول هي أن تترك انطباعا قويا لديه ... وفي البنك رحب بنا عُمر أشد الترحيب وبدأ في إخراج الأوراق اللازمة للقيام بالعمل ، وقد تنبهت للوهلة الأولى أنه يختلس النظر إلى روان من لحظة لأخرى ، وعندما وجدها تسأله عن أشياء تختص بعمله سألها مبتسما : هو حضرتك محاسبة برضه ؟
روان على حياء : أنا لسة مشروع محاسبة ... أنا طالبة في ثالثة تجارة .
عُمر : ما شاء الله ... بس أنا حاسس إني شوفتك قبل كده ؟
أجابته روان بعد أن أطلقت ضحكة في غاية البساطة : إحنا جيران يا أستاذ عُمر .
ملأ الذهول وجه عُمر وهو يجيبها : إيه ده بجد ؟!!! معقولة جيران وماجدتش بالي منك المدة اللي كلها ؟!!!
روان متحفزة : أفندم ؟!!!!!!
عُمر متداركا الموقف : آسف مش قصدي حاجة ... أنا بس مستغرب إزاي نكون جيران وماعرفكيش غير دلوقتي بس !!!
روان بهدوء وثقة : حصل خير .
انتهى اللقاء على أحسن ما يكون وقد ملأني الأمل بأن روان قد تركت الانطباع الذي نريده أن يصل إليه ، وعندما عُدنا إلى منزلي بدأنا في وضع اللمسات النهائية لخطتنا البريئة ... فطلبت من روان أن تختفي عن الأنظار تماما لمدة أسبوع ، وفي خلال هذا الأسبوع قمت بزيارة أخرى للبنك فوجدت عُمر يتلفت يمنة ويسرة وكأنه يبحث عن شيء يفتقده ... حتى تجرأ وسألني : هيه الآنسة روان ماجتش مع حضرتك ليه ؟
نظرت إيه متعجبة من سؤاله ولكنني في قمة سعادتي ... 
فسارعني بقوله مرتبكا : أنا قصدي إنها تاخد على جو البنك والشغل فيه ، وأنا كمان ممكن أدبرلها التدريب الصيفي بتعاها هنا .
رددت بهدوء : لما أشوفها هابقى أبلغها إن شاء الله .
وبعد مُضي أسبوع طلبت من روان التي تحفظ مواعيد حضوره وانصرافه تماما أن تتواجد أمام البنك لحظة خروجه ، ونفذت روان النصيحة وتواجدت هناك ... وعنما رآها أسرعت بإيقاف سيارة أجرة وركبتها ورحلت وتركته وراءها يودعها بنظراته متحسرا على عدم رؤيتها له .

وظللنا نمارس لعبة القط والفأر لمدة شهر كامل حتى سمعتُ جرس الباب يدق في أحد الأيام وقمت لأرى من الطارق ، فوجدت عُمر وأمه ... خفق قلبي بشدة عند رؤيتهما ونظرت إلى أم عُمر فوجدتها مضيئة الوجه مبتسمة ولكنها أخفت انفعالها حتى لا يُدرك عُمر معرفتنا السابقة ببعض ... رحبت بهما وأدخلتهما الصالون مرحبة بهما : يا أهلا وسهلا يا أهلا وسهلا ... اتفضلوا ... تشربوا إيه ؟
أم عُمر : معلش يا ست طعمة مش عاوزين نتعبك معانا ... إحنا جاينلك في موضوع مهم .
طعمة : خير موضوع إيه ؟!!!
عُمر مرتبكا : بصراحة يا ست طعمة أنا نويت أخطب إن شاء الله .
طعمة : يا ألف نهار أبيض ... وعاوزني بقى أدورلك على عروسة ؟
عُمر : لأ ... أنا اخترت العروسة الحمد لله ... بس عاوز حضرتك تتوسطيلي في الموضوع .
رددت وأنا أفتعل الحيرة : على عيني وراسي ... بس هي مين ؟ أنا أعرفها يعني ؟!!!
أجابني عُمر ولأول مرة أرى نظرات الحياء والحب في عينيه : الآنسة روان .
ابتسمتُ فرحة بهذا الإنجاز وكدت أن أزغرط ... ولكن يجب أن تتم الخطة إلى نهايتها دون أن يعرف عُمر بها لأحفظ لروان كرامتها وماء وجهها أمام زوج المستقبل .

تم الزواج على أحسن ما يكون وسط فرحة روان بتتويج حب عمرها وفرحة عُمر بالزواج ممن اختارها قلبه وعقله ... ولكنني ظللت أتساءل طوال يوم الزفاف : كم فتاة في عُمر روان وفي نفس ظروفها لا تجد من يساعدها في الزواج بمن تحب ؟!!! الكثير والكثير ... ولكن بالتأكيد كل فتاة تعلم أن يوما ما ستجد فرحتها الحقيقية سواء مع من أحبت أو مع غيره .

تمـت

إيمان الحسيني

----------


## lina

:2:  :2: 

انتي انتي انتي رائعه بجد يا ايماااان 

بموت فيكي يا ست طعمةةةةةةةةةةةةة


حدوته جميله جدا يا رب مايحرم اي حبيبه من حبيبها ابدا  :2: 

انا على شوق ونار لحواديتك دايمااااااااااااااااا   :: 

تحياتي
لينا

----------


## te3mah

أختي الحبيبة لينا :
جزاكِ الله كل خير على تشجيعك المستمر لي
وادعيلي الحلقة الثامنة تخلص على خير
لحسن معصلجة شوية معايا

أختك : طعمة

----------


## ابن البلد

كنت زمان هموت وأعرف مين إيمان الحسيني
لكن دلوقتي اموت وأعرف أمته هقرا الموضوع ده  ::(:

----------


## lina

::  ان شاء الله يا ررب يا رب الحلقه التامنه والتاسعه والعاشره والميه والالف يخلصو بسرعه ,,انتي تستاهلي كل خير يا ايمان بالتوفيق ان شاء الله في مسيرتك الادبيه,, من غير مجامله وللهي بقولك انا عجبني اوي اسلوبك و كمان طريقتك في الكتابه مع اني بكره القرايه عموما وبالذات المقالات الطويله ,, الا اني مقدرتش امنع نفسي من قراية قصصك الجميله جدا جدا جدا

ابن البلد,, اتصرف بقى وشوفلك وقت لازم تقرا حواديت الست طعمه :D

تحياتي للجميع
لينا  ::

----------


## te3mah

ابن البلد :
جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا يجمعنا في ظله ... يوم لا ظل إلا ظله

حبيبتي لينا :
جزاكِ الله خيرا كثيرا
ودعواتكم معانا
ويا رب بس أوصل للعاشرة 
اللهم آمين

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

المبدعة ايمان الحسيني ..
انتى رائعة .. 
و الست طعمة كمان هايلة .. ما شاء الله  :: 

تحياتي العميقة  ::

----------


## مضيع بلنتى

ماشا الله تبارك الله والله تصلحين كاتبة مسلسلات فكاهيه
ولا يهون مصراوى الحين صرتم اثنين

----------


## te3mah

أخي خالد وأخي مضيع بلنتي :
جزاكما الله كل خير على التشجيع
ودعواتكم معانا  ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

يالا يا ايمان
فين باقي الحلقات
هنستنى كتير ولا ايه
شدي حيلك يالا

----------


## te3mah

الثامنة في طريقها للكتابة بإذن الله يا جنان الفردوس
دعواتكم معانا  ::

----------


## RASHA

السلام عليكم

مرحبا حبيبتى الطعمه بحق " طعمه"

جميلة الحلقات, استمرى فأنا من المتابعين

تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق

رشا

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختي الحبيبة رشا
وشكرا للتشجيع  ::

----------


## lina

هي فين الحلقة التامنه يا ست طعمه !! :confused:

انا غبت عن المنتدى يومين قلت اول مارجع هلاقي حواديت بالهبل :D

يلا بقى متتأخريش علينا يا مبدعتنا الغاليه  :: 

تحياتي
لينا  ::o:

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الطعمة طعمة (إيمان اسمك غالى عليا أوىىىىىى) :

مش عارفة ليه دايما باجى أحلى مواضيع فى المنتدى متأخر
خخخخخخخخ على رأى سمسمة

انا تيمت بيومياتك سيفتها وبعدين طبهتها وقلت هقراحلقة واحدة قبل النوم وفى أول يوم مانمتش غير لما خلصتهم كلهم........
وقرأتهم تانى الصبح......

وادينى مستنية باقى الحلقات يلا بسرعة ما تحرمناش من الست طعمة الاروبة ومن اسلوبك الشيق الجذاب.

ولى عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

ايه الكسل ده يايمان 
يعني تفطسي الناس من الضحك في الدنيا كلها وقاراتها 
والاخر
تقولي الحلقة التامنة في السكة
احنا عايزين 30 ومليون
عايزين الراجل اللي طلق مراته وبعد كده طلب عروسه من الست طعمة فجوزته مراته تاني ولما اكتشف هو التزوير ده خلاها باتت 3 اشهر في الجبس
والست اللي طلبت من طعمة  تتجوز واحد غني عشان تقدر تصرف على ( جوزها ) الفقير وعيالها التسعة
والبنت اللي محتاجة تتجوز بسرعة عشان جاها عقد عمل للسعوديه وعايزة اي راجل والسلام واهو ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة
واللهي ده الرجالة دول غلابة ومافيش حلقة واحدة نصفتي فيها راجل
ايمان انا هعلن الحرب عليكي وهاعمل حلقات هسميها ( خدعتني خاطبة )
ومش هينقذك الا انك تكملي يومياتك العبقرية ياعبقرية 
كملي يايمان عايزين نقرا 
قلمك جميل ماتبقيش بخيلة في الكتابة
محيي

----------


## أشجان الليل

إيه ده...
فين الحلقة الجديده..
..

أنا عارفه إنك زعلانه علشان ماردتش قبل كده..:D

بس ماعلش يا ستي..آديني بعتذر آهو..

المهم هاتى الحلقة الجديده..   ::

----------


## te3mah

يا جماعة جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا  :: 
ماتتصوروش كلامكم ده بيشجعني قد إيه 
وده مش كسل والله يا استاذ محيي 
بس أخويا جه من السفر فجأة من 10 أيام
وأنا بقالي سنتين بالتمام والكمال ما شوفتهوش
قدروا ظروفي  :: 
وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير
وأوعدكم إن شاء الله إن الأسبوع ده مش هيخلص إلا والحلقة الثامنة موجودة مع أخواتها هنا
بس دعواتكم معانا بقى  :: 

إيمان الحسيني

----------


## ابن البلد

ههههههههههه لا حلوة 
حلوة يا طعمه 
ربنا يجمعنا في ظله 
طيب ياا طعمه

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *ههههههههههه لا حلوة 
> حلوة يا طعمه 
> *


مش أحلى منك يا ابن البلد  ::p:

----------


## ابن البلد

اكيد مش احلي مني طبعا 

وعلي رأي المثل
الحلو بيتاكل 
و الملح ............

ولا بلاش

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

طعمه أو ايمان .. 

بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه .. 
بس .. فعلا .. ((ما شاء الله)) 

عجبتني قصة روان قوي  ..  ::  

تحياتي ليكي  :: 
ولإبداعك  ::

----------


## أشجان الليل

:confused:
ماهو الموضوع موجود آهو...

أمال فى إيه بس...

وخضيتيني فى قاعة رأيك يهمنى وقلتى الموضوع طار...

وأنا زعلت وقعدت أعيط
 :2: 
 :2: 
 :2: 

إهئ إهئ إهئ..

كده تضحكي عليا ::(:

----------


## te3mah

هههههههههههه
يا أشجان الليل
جزاكِ الله خيرا
بس انتي لو قريتي موضوع اليوميات من أوله هتكتشفي فعلا إن أنا نزلت منه 3 حلقات وبعد كده السيرفر غدر بيه
والموضوع مبقاش موجود
واضطريت أحط الحلقات الثلاثة تاني من جديد
بس  ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

طيب يا طعمه ..
ضحكتي عليا ..
قولتي انك هتكملي الحلقات وبعدين وقفتي..
فين الحلقات بتعتك كل ده لسة مخلصتيش..
مش ممكن شهلي يالا ..
انا مستنية

----------


## te3mah

<< الحلقة الثامنة >>

- يا لهويييييييييي ... آآآآآآه .... إلحقووووونيييييييي .......
طعمة : إيه ده ؟!! في إيه ؟!!! إنت يا زفت يا سلامة إيه اللي انت بتعمله ده ؟!!!
سلامة البواب : معلش يا ست طعمة هانم .... مالكيش صالح بواحد بيأدب مرته ....
طعمة : تأدب مراتك ؟!!! انت اتجننت تمسكها تضربها بالمنظر ده ؟!!!
زوجة البواب : خلاص يا ست طعمة خلاص ... مافيش حاجة ... أنا بجيت كويسة ....
طعمة : مافيش حاجة ؟!!!! طب ما تبقيش تصوتي وتقرفينا بصوتك ده لما يضربك تاني ... حاجة تقرف صحيح .
صعدت إلى شقتي وكلي غضب وثورة من هذا الرجل الهمجي الجاهل ومن زوجته المنكسرة الضعيفة الشخصية ... أي سبب في الدنيا يجعل الرجل يتجرأ على زوجته بالضرب والإهانة ؟!!! وأي مصيبة تلك التي تجعل الزوجة تتقبل هذا الوضع وتستكين له ؟!! ... يا الله ارحمنا برحمتك ... إنه الجهل ، نعم الجهل والأمية هما أهم أسباب هذه المأساة التي تحياها مئات الأسر المصرية ...

شعرت بالدم يتصاعد بغزارة إلى رأسي فقررت الذهاب إلى النادي لاستكمال ما تبقى من يومي هناك حتى أهدأ ... لحظات قليلة أمضيها هناك في جو من الهدوء والسكينة وسط صفوة المجتمع من المفكرين والمثقفين وأصحاب الآراء المسموعة والوظائف المرموقة ... وفي اللحظة التي بدأت فيها أن أتناسى ما حدث بين البواب وزوجته رأيت أمامي نهى ... فتاة في الخامسة والعشرين من عمرها ذات جمال أخاذ وقوام ممشوق ... تهافت عليها شباب النادي مبكرا ولكنها فضلت الزواج بمن رشحته لها أنا ... الرائد سيف ضابط بالقوات المسلحة ، ولا أستطيع أن أنكر بالطبع أن أهم ما لفت انتباهها له هو البدلة الميري ، ولكنني أعرفه وأعرف أسرته ... لذلك اطمأننت عليها عندما اختارته ووافقت عليه ....
نهى : إزيك يا طنط طعمة عاملة إيه ؟
طعمة : أهلا ... إزيك يا نهى يا بنتي ؟ وإزاي سيف ؟
تغيرت ملامح وجهها عندما بادرتها بسؤالي عن سيف وجلست بهدوء دون أن تجيب على السؤال ....
طعمة : مالك يا نهى فيه إيه ؟!! سيف ماله ؟!!
أجهشت بالبكاء أمامي فبدأت بتهدئتها محاولة تلافي نظرات الناس من حولنا ، وكانت أولى كلماتها بعد أن هدأت : ده بني آدم غبي ... أنا مش عارفة أتعامل معاه إزاي ...
طعمة : طب إهدي بس يا بنتي ،ده انتوا مابقالكومش غير ست شهور بس متجوزين ... لحقتوا تتخانقوا ؟!!!
نهى : يا طنط يا بني آدم مش طبيعي بالمرة .
طعمة : مش طبيعي إزاي يعني ؟!!! ممكن تفهميني أكتر ....
أجابت نهى على سؤالي وهي مطرقة برأسها وعلى وجها بعض ملامح الخجل والغضب في آن واحد : تخيلي يا طنط إنه بيشك فيه وفي أخلاقي !!!!!!!!!
ذُهلت من كلماتها التي خرجت منها مندفعة لتصيبني بالصمت لعدة ثوانٍ ، فالفتاة لا يختلف على أخلاقها اثنان ... فكيف يسيء زوجها الظن بها ؟!!!
وحاولت الاستفسار أكثر عن معنى كلماتها : طب إهدي كده بس واحكيلي ... هو بيشك فيكي إزاي يعني ؟!!
نهى بانفعال وغضب : مجرد ما يلاقيني ماسكة سماعة التليفون ألاقيه جري على السماعة التانية علشان يسمع أنا باتكلم مع مين ، ولو اتأخرت شوية برة يفتح لي محضر أول ما أرجع البيت ويعملها خناقة من مافيش ، لحد ما في الآخر بقى بيقولهالي بصراحة في وشي " إنتي بتعرفي واحد تاني " ... طبعا ماباملكش غير إني أتنح وأفتح في العياط ، مش باعرف أرد عليه ... طب تقدري تقوليلي انتي يا طنط ده يترد عليه بإيه ؟!!! ولما هو شكاك قوي كده ومش واثق فيه كان بيتجوزني ليه من الأساس ؟!!!
وبدأت تبكي من جديد ... وبدأتُ مشوار التهدئة مرة أخرى ...
حاولت امتصاص غضبها بقدر الإمكان والتماس الأعذار لزوجها سيف بالرغم من عدم اقتناعي بهذه الأعذار ، ولكنني يجب أن أكون واسطة خير حتى النهاية ... وطلبت منها في نهاية اليوم أن تخبر زوجها بأنني أريد مقابلته .

وبالفعل بعد هذه المقابلة بيومين أتى سيف إلى منزلي وقدمت له واجب الضيافة وبدأ هو بالحديث :
سيف : أنا عارف حضرتك طلبتي تقابليني ليه ... نهى حكيتلي .
طعمة : هي فضلت تشتكيلي أنا بدل ما تبلغ أهلها ويقلبوا الدنيا عليك ويخربوا البيت اللي لسة ماكملش سنة على بعضها .
سيف : هي اتصرفت صح وأنا تحت أمرك يا طنط .
طعمة : إيه بقى حكاية شكك فيها وفي أخلاقها دي ؟!!! وإزاي تتهمها بإنها تعرف واحد تاني ؟!!!
سيف وقد بدأ يظهر عليه التوتر والارتباك : يا طنط ماهو لازم تعذريني ، إنتي عارفة هيه قد إيه جميلة ، وإن في شباب كتير كان نفسهم يرتبطوا بيها قبل ما أتجوزها أنا ، يعني مش من حقي أغير على مراتي ؟!!
طعمة : طبعا من حقك تغير عليها ... لكن تشك فيها وفي أخلاقها !!! اسمحلي ده يبقى جنان رسمي وخصوصا إن البنت مافيش عليها أي غبار وماحدش يقدر يمسها بكلمة واحدة ، تقوم تيجي منك انت ؟!! من جوزها ؟!!! ... عاوزني أعذرك إزاي بعد ما دمرت البنت ؟!!!
انتفض سيف واقفا وهو منفعل : طب يا ريت تنطق ... يا ريت تدافع عن نفسها بأي حاجة لحظة ما باتهمها ... كل اللي بتعمله إنها تتنحلي وتروح مفتوحة في العياط ... وده بيجنني أكتر .
طعمة : طب عاوزها تدافع عن نفسها إزاي يعني ؟!!! البنت مصدومة فيك ، عاوزها تعمل إيه ؟!!!
سيف : ماعرفش ... بس تعمل أي حاجة ، إنشا الله حتى تضربني بالقلم أنا موافق ، بس تدافع عن نفسها قدامي .
كان للكلمة رنين جميل في أذني " تضربني بالقلم " ... واكتشفت بالفعل أن الحل بيد نهى ...
حاولت تهدئته بقدر الإمكان وإقناعه بأن ما يدور بخلده ما هو إلا وسوسة شيطان ، وأن نهى زوجة صالحة ومخلصة ومحبة له وما عليه سوى أن يعاملها بلطف لكي يكتسب ثقتها من جديد .
وما إن خرج سيف حتى قمت بالاتصال بنهى وأخبرتها بما دار في هذه المقابلة ، وأخبرتها أيضا أن الحل لهذه المشكلة بيدها هي بناء على طلب سيف !!! فهو لا يريد منه سوى الدفاع عن نفسها أمامه حتى إذا استدعى الأمر أن تقوم بصفعه ... ولقد تعجب نهى كصيرا من حديثه ولكنها قالت بمنتهى الهدوء : طالما هو عاوز كده يبقى خلاص ... أعمله اللي هو عاوزه ... يمكن يرتاح ويريحني معاه .

وفي مساء اليوم التالي فوجئت باتصال متأخر ليلا ، وما إن رفعت سماعة الهاتف حتى وجدت نهى على الطرف الآخر تصرخ : إلحقيني يا طنط طعمة إلحقيني .. أنا باموت ...
ولم أطل في حديثي معها بل أسرعت بالاتصال بإسعاف المستشفى القريبة من منزلها وذهبت على الفور إلى هناك ، وعندما وصلت تسمرت قدماي حيث أقف ... كانت نهى في حالة يُرثى لها ... ولم أصدق ما رأيته بعيني ... كدمات زرقاء وحمراء في جميع أنحاء جسدها ، ودم ينزف من وجهها ولا أعرف مصدره بالضبط ... كان المنظر أشبه بحادثة تصادم تعرضت لها نهى ... وبالطبع قامت المستشفى باستدعاء الشرطة للتحقيق في الأمر ، وقبل وصول الشرطة سألتها ماذا حدث ؟
فقالت وهي تبكي وتصرخ من الألم : سيف يا طنط ... عملتله اللي هو عاوزه ... ضربته بالقلم ... ربنا ينتقم منه ....
ولم تستطع استكمال حديثها من كثرة جروحها وآلامها ولكنني استنتجت البقية ... لقد رد لها زوجها الصفعة بصفعات وركلات أدت إلى نقلها للمستشفى في النهاية ، والعجيب أنه اختفى بعد هذا الشجار مع زوجته ... 

سيف ... ضابط الجيش المتعلم المثقف صاحب الوظيفة المرموقة وسليل العائلات العريقة النسب قام باستخدام العنف مع زوجته المسكينة بعد أن نفذت له ما طلبه حرفيا لتبريء نفسها من اتهاماته الباطلة ...
وعندما حضر ضابط الشرطة المسئول للتحقيق في الأمر وسؤال نهى عما حدث لها كانت نهى في غرفة الأشعة ، ولكن الطبيب دله علي أنا حيث كنت أول من وصل إلى المستشفى من أقربائها ومعارفها ، فجاء يسألني عما حدث بالضبط في هذه الليلة ، وأنهى حديثه معي بالسؤال التالي :
- الدكتور بيقول إن اللي فيها ده بسبب ضرب مُبرح اتعرضتله ، تفتكري مين اللي ضربها كده ؟!!!
أجبته وأنا شاردة الذهن : عم سلامة البواب !!!!


تمـت

إيمان الحسيني

----------


## te3mah

هو ماحدش أخد باله إن الحلقة الثامنة نزلت ولا إيه ؟!!!

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

حلقة جديدة رائعة كالعادة  طعمة  :: 

و فعلاً استخدام العنف ليس مرتبط فقط بالعلم و الجهل او الثقافة ..
لكن تركيب الشخصية نفسها كمان و التربية و التدين و حاجات كتير ..

مزيداً من الابداع  ::  تسلم ايدك

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا يا خالد  ::

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::  انا اخدت بالي أهه يا لينا .. 


 ::(:  هو موضوع مؤلم ومحزن .. 
بس فعلا قصه جميله ومعبره قوي .. 
خصوصا انها بتتكلم عن معاناة المرأه مع العنف.. 
وبالذات لما يكون من جوزها .. بتبقى مأساة حقيقيه.. 

في نظري الراجل إلي بيعلي صوته او يستخدم العنف .. 
هو رجل ضعيف الشخصيه .. ان لم يكن منعدم الشخصيه .. 
لا يستطيع او يفهم معنى التحاور والمناقشه والإقناع .. 

المهم ..  ما شاء الله عليكي .. 
افكارك وطريقة سردك للقصص رائع ..  ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله كل خير يا ميس فيرجو  :: 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## جنان الفردوس

وانا كمان أخدت بالي بس متأخر شوية ..
أصل أنت يا طعمة أتأخرت علينا قوي..
بس بصراحة جميلة جدا ما شاء الله عليك ..
يالا شدي حيلك وكملي ومتتأخريش ..

----------


## lina

كالعادة مهما قلنالك يا طعمه
كتابتك تنطق لوحدها و غنية عن الاطراء او المديح ::o: 

برافو عليكي في انتظار الحلقات الجاية :;): 

تحياتي
لينا ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله خيرا يا جنان الفردوس  :: 
جزاكِ الله خيرا يا لينا  :: 
وإن شاء الله مافيش تأخير تاني

----------


## م. بسمة

لا لا لا

ما شاء الله عليكي بجد يا طعمه
انا اول مره ادخل في اليوميات بتاعتك بس اعجبت بيها جدا جدا

ومستنبه الباقي

تسلم اديكي


تحياتي للجميع

----------


## RASHA

السلام عليكم

مرحبا بك استاذه طعمة

جميل ورائع,

ننتظر البقية

تحياتى

رشا

----------


## te3mah

أختي الحبيبة byh وأختي الحبيبة رشا :
جزاكما الله كل خير
وشكرا جزيلا للتشجيع  ::

----------


## خالد المصرى

تحياتى الغالية جدااااااااااااااا لخالتى طعمة الخاطبة 

ومآذون حينا عايز يعزل ويجى يسكن  فى حيكم 


رائعه انت دوماً يا طعمة بيومياتك البديعة 

وفقك الله وبانتظار باقى الحلقااااااااااااات

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا يا خالد
بس قول للمأذون مافيش مكان جنبنا  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

تسلم ايد يا طعمة على هذه الحلقة الأكتر من رائعة
بس والنبي يا ست طعمة اوعي تتدخلي وترجعيهم لبعض 
لان الارجل دا ما ينفعش خالص وكمان مايستحقش يكون بني ادم


وبعدين بعد كده يا طعمة ابقى اتأكدى من أخلاق العريس
برضه بيكون في علامات واضحة على شخصيته اذا كان عصبي
والا لأ .. انا صعبانة عليا نهى جدا لانها اكيد حتعيش بقية حياتها معقده  ::(: 


الف شكر على طرحك المتنوع وافكارك الرائعة 
والمفيدة جدا اللي بتنقليها لنا من الحياة 


بسنت

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

الحلقة التامنة روعة
وحرفيتك بانت فيها خالص ونهايتها ( سكر ) غير متوقعة اطلاقا 
بس منتش ملاحظة انك جاية على الرجالة شوية ياايمان 
انتي مش قد عم سليم البواب اللي اصبح من خلال كتاباتك نموذج للرجال رغم ان الرجالة مساكين واللهي وكمآن ملآحظ إن بنت مصر بتحرضك ضد آلرجآلة يعني إعلآن حرب علني
عموما انا فخور بقلمك جدا لانه ساخر بحرفة شديدة الذكاء والحلقة الرابعة على فكرة موتت ناس كتير من الضحك وناس كتير قوي فرحانة بقلمك
تسلم ايدك بس زي ماقلتلك خللي كل حلقة في مشاركة لوحدها عشان تكون ايسر في القراءة بدل محاولة البحث عنها وقت طويل ( يعني انا مثلا بقالي اسبوع بدور عليها هنا لحد مالاقيتاها بالصدفة النهاردة وسط كم الردود الهااااااااائل لذا آرجو آن تخصصي مشآركة مستقلة لكل حلقة
تحيآتي
محيي

----------


## بنت مصر

فكرة كويسة اخي محيي
وبعد ما تقعد الحلقة اسبوع أو 10 ايام مثلا
ممكن انا ادخل واضمها على الحلقات القديمة
بحيث انها في النهاية حتكون موجودة في مجلد خاص بيوميات خاطبة


اتفقوا ولو عجبتكم الفكرة يبقى ننفذ على طول



بسنت

----------


## خالد المصرى

*
تحياتى يا خالتى طعمة 

شدى حيلك وبانتظار المزيد من الافكار 

خدى عندك 

1_زوجه من طبقه اجتماعيه اقل من العريس  ومشاكل التعامل مع اهله 

2 _ زوجه تنشغل عن زوجها بعملها  دون الاهتمام به 

فى انتظار روائعك يا خالة*

----------


## te3mah

أختي الحبيبة بنت مصر : 
جزاكِ الله خيرا كثيرا لتشجيعك المستمر لي  :: 
وماتقلقيش مافيش رجوع تاني لسيف 
أما بالنسبة للتدقيق والتمحيص في شخصية العريس أو العروسة
فإحنا مش عايشين مع الناس 24 ساعة في الـ 24 ساعة
يعني غصب عننا لازم يكون في جوانب كتيرة في شخصياتهم غير واضحة بالنسبة لنا
إحنا بنعمل اللي علينا في الجزء اللي ممكن يتضح بالسؤال عن الشخص المعني
أما الجزء الغير مرئي من شخصياتهم فده بنتوكل على الله فيه بصلاة الاستخارة
وما خاب من استخار  :;): 

أستاذي الفاضل أستاذ محيي :
لك الفضل بعد الله تعالى في تشجيعي أكثر على الكتابة والاستمرار في هذه اليوميات
حيث كنت قد عقدت العزم على عدم الاستمرار بعد الحلقة السابعة
ولكن الله يسبب الأسباب على يد عباده
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أخي الفاضل  :: 
وبإذن الله بعد كده كل حلقة هتبقى لوحدها وبسنت تضمهم بعد فترة زي ما قالت
وأنا والله مش قاصدة آجي على الرجالة في قصصي دي
بس هي الفكرة بتطلع مني كده
خاصة إن فكرة الحلقة الثامنة كانت مهداه من زميلة ليه في منتدى آخر
وطلبت مني إني أصيغها بالشكل اللي يعجبني ... جزاها الله كل خير
وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الفاضل  :: 

أخي العزيز خالد المصري :
شكرا جزيلا على الأفكار الجميلة
وجزاك الله كل خير  :: 
وبطل كلمة خالة دي بدل ما أغتالك وسط المنتدى  :Mad:

----------


## خالد المصرى

[أخي العزيز خالد المصري :
شكرا جزيلا على الأفكار الجميلة
وجزاك الله كل خير  :: 
وبطل كلمة خالة دي بدل ما أغتالك وسط المنتدى  :Mad:  [/B][/QUOTE] 


وادى فكرة تانيه عن ارهاب الحموات  ::p:  يا خالة

----------


## lina

ههههههههههه رائعة دوما يا ايمان 

فكرة الاستاذ محيي جميله بس اهم حاجه الحلقة تتحط في فولدر بعد كده زي ما بتقول بسنت .. عشان انا ساعات بتوحشني الحلقات القديمة وارجع اقراها تاني ,, ولو مكنتش في فولدر الحلقات القديمة ممكن تضيع

على العموم انا متأكده هتتصرفو صح

ايمان على فكرة ,, افكار المواضيع اللي طرحها الاستاذ خالد المصري جميلة ,, حاولي تصوغي الفكره و تعمليها موضوع لو ينفع 

مشتاقة اقرا حكاياتك كتييييييييير


تحياتي لكم جميعا
لينا

----------


## ميادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مش عارفة اذا كنت علفك على الحلقة دى قبل كدة ولا لا
بصراحة انا قريتها 3 مرات 
وكل مرة اقول  هى دى دائما ايمان الحسينى الطعمة:

ناقدة متميزة لسلبيات المجتمع....

وكاتبة مبدعة بتشدنا من اول لاخر كلمة وبتخلينا دايما فى شوق ولهفة للحلقة الجاية.....

وانا معاكم فى فكرة استاذنا محيى
 (وابقى اعملى حلقة عن الستات المفترية علشان رجالة المنتدى ما يزعلوش..... وكمان حلقة عن علاقة الاباء والامهات الجداد اللى طعمة جوزتهم بأولادهم مثلا)

مع خالص احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## te3mah

أختي الحبيبة لينــا :
جزاكِ الله كل خير  :: 
وبإذن الله أنفذ فكرة الأستاذ محيي وبسنت

أختي الحبيبة جرح الزمان :
جزاكِ الله كل خير  :: 
وزيادة ردك تزيدني شرفا

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

فعلا يا طعمة يا حبيبة قلبي انا مصدقاكي
في اللي قلتيه لمحي بان مش قصدك تيجي على الرجالة
ولا متعمدة دا ابدا وانما هو اساسا مفيش حاجة تتحكي عنهم تسر ابدا :D


والا يعني حلال للاستاذ محيي انه يقول براحته عالستات
ويطلع عليهم اشاعات انهم بيعلقوا ازواجهم في النجف :D

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

يابسنت انا خلاص رفعت الراية البيضا ( خلااااااااااص ) خاصة بعد قراية مراتي لتعليق من تعليقاتي عن الستات وقررت شن حرب نسائية ضروس على ( سيادتي ) من اهم نتائجها اني بكلمك دلوقتي وانا ( متشعلق ) في سقف اودة العيال بس مش مراتي اللي معلقاني لان الكدب وحش لكن انا اللي معلق نفسي بمزاجي عشان خايف من رد فعلها ( الجبااااار ) وعشان كدة بلاش ايحاءات لايمان الحسيني يابسنت لاني بتعليقتي ( المهببة ) دي في السقف محتاج حد يتبناني
محيي

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : محيي ابراهيم_ 
> *بلاش ايحاءات لايمان الحسيني يابسنت لاني بتعليقتي ( المهببة ) دي في السقف محتاج حد يتبناني
> محيي*


أخخخخخخخخخخ
اتسندت على حيطة مايلة يا أستاذ محيي  ::rolleyes:: 
مش لما الاقي اللي يتبناني أنا الأول ؟!!!  ::(:

----------


## te3mah

<< الحلقة التاسعة >>


كان يوما عاديا من أيام الشتاء الجميلة التي تحب أن تخرج فيها للتسوق صباحا ، وأثناء عودتي إلى منزلي استوقفني عم سلامة البواب بطريقة غريبة عارضا علي أن يحمل عني ما اشتريته ليقوم بإيصاله إلى شقتي ، وتعجبت كثيرا من هذا التصرف فهو جديد بالنسبة لي ... حيث أن عم سلامة البواب قد عودنا طبائعه منذ قدموه من بلدته والتي هي للأسف نفس بلدتي الريفية التي أتى منها أبواي :
سلامة : صباح الخير يا ست طعمة هانم ، عنك أشيل أنا الحاجة .
طعمة : صباح الخير يا سلامة ... خير في إيه ؟!!!
سلامة : مافيش حاجة يا ست هانم ، ودي تيجي برضه تشيلي انتي الحاجة وأنا موجود !!!
طعمة : طب ما أنا باعمل كده كل يوم ، اشمعنى النهاردة يعني عرق الشهامة ظهر معاك ؟!!!
سلامة : لا يا ست هانم أنا طول عمري شهم ... بس حضرتك اللي مش واخدة بالك .
طعمة : طيب يا سي شهم اتفضل شيل الحاجة واسبقني على السلم .
صعدت السلم وأنا أفكر في مئات الأشياء التي من الممكن أن تكون سببا لهذا التحول المفاجيء ، ولكن الفكرة التي كانت تسيطر على تفكيري في النهاية أنه كان يريد شيئا محددا ألا وهو زيادة راتبه الشهري ، ولكن لأنني الست طعمة الخاطبة فيجب أن يحدث لي كل غريب وعجيب ....

سلامة : أي خدمة يا ست هانم .... الحاجة كلها أهي .
طعمة : شكرا يا عم سلامة ولو احتاجت حاجة هابقى أندهلك .
سلامة : بس أنــااااا .....
نعم ... إنها البداية دائما ....
طعمة : خير يا عم سلامة في حاجة ؟!!!
سلامة : أصلي كنت عاوز من حضرتك خدمة صغيرة كده ... أنا كنت عاوز من حضرتك تشوفيلي عروسة بنت حلال من البلد عندنا وعاوز حضرتك تختاريها بنفسك .
ألقيت كل ما كان في يدي وقتها ونظرت إليه لفترة ليست بالقصيرة حتى قطعت صمتي بجملة اعتراضية تعجبية : هو انت مش متجوز وعندك بنتين يا سلامة ؟!!!
سلامة مرتبكا : أيوة الحمد لله ... بس حضرتك قولتيها بنفسك ، عندي بنتين ، وأنا بصراحة نفسي في الولد ومراتي واضح إن خلفتها كلها هتبقى بنات بس .
طعمة منفعلة : ولد إيه وبنت إيه يا راجل يا جاهل انت !!! بعدين مراتك ذنبها إيه إن خلفتها كلها بنات ؟ السبب منك انت مش منها .
رد سلامة منفعلا وكأنني طعنته في رجولته : لاااااا يا ست طعمة هانم ، أنا راجل من ضهر راجل ، ولازم أخلف الولد اللي يشيل اسمي ، هيه اللي خايبة مش عارفة تخلف غير بنات وبس .
زاد انفعاله وجهله من انفعالي أنا فرددت عليه : وإن شاء الله بقى ناوي تطلق مراتك وترمي بناتك في الشارع علشان العروسة الجديدة ؟!!! طب البنات ذنبهم إيه !!! هما اللي اختاروا يبقوا بنات برضه ؟!!!
سلامة وقد بدأ يهدأ : لا يا ست هانم ... أم النبات هتفضل على ذمتي والبنات هاربيهم أحسن تربية ، بس ده مايمنعش إني أتجوز تاني علشان أخلف الولد اللي أنا عاوزه .
أجبته وقد بلغ مني التعب مبلغه : بص يا عم سلامة أنا ماليش في المواضيع دي ، وانت مش محتاج لزوجة تانية ولا حاجة ، انت بس اللي عينك فارغة وعاوز اللي يعقلك ،إرجع لمراتك وبناتك واتق الله فيهم واحمد ربنا .... غيرك مش لاقي ضافر عيل .
وانتهى الحديث عند هذا الحد ... أو على الأقل كما ظننت أنا أنه انتهى ، فعند المساء وجدت سكينة زوجة سلامة تقرع جرس الباب وتطلب أن تتحدث معي ....

سكينة : معلش يا ست هانم مش هاعطلك كتير ..
طعمة : خير يا سكينة في حاجة ؟!!!
ظننت أنها ستشكرني لأنني رفضت طلب زوجها بالبحث عن زوجة أخرى ولكن الرياح تأتي دائما بما لا تشتهي السفن ....
سكينة : سلامة قاللي إن حضرتك رفضتي تشوفيله العروسة اللي هتجيبله الولد علشان خايفة عليه وعلى البنات .
طعمة : أيوة حصل .
سكينة : أبوس إيديكي يا ست هانم شوفيله العروسة اللي هو عاوزها لحسن ده حلف يمين أنه يطلقني إذا ماخلفش الولد ، وزي ما انتي شايفة انا خلفتي كلها بنات ، أبوس إيديكي يا ست هانم ماتخربيش عليه وعلى بناتي .
ألجمت الصدمة لساني ... المرأة ترجوني بشدة لكي أزوج زوجها من أخرى لتنجب له الذكر وليظل محتفظا بها على ذمته ، وإلا سوف يطلقها ويلقي ببناته في الشارع ... أهذه هي الرجولة حقا ؟!!!
تهديد أمن وكيان أسرة كاملة من أجل تحقيق نزوة شخصية ؟!!!
وأمام توسلاتها المستمرة لم أجد مفرا سوى أن أقبل بطلب زوجها لكي أنقذ أما وطفلتين من التشرد بدون أي ذنب .

قمت برحلة عمل إلى بلدتي الريفية لكي أبحث لسلامة عن عروسة وياليتني ما سافرت ، فقد كان الوضع هناك أسوأ بكثير ، فما إن علمت الأسر بسبب زيارتي للبلد حتى تهافتت علي الأمهات لعرض بناتهن وكل واحدة منهن تتمنى أن تكون ابنتها الزوجة الثانية لسلامة البواب دون أية شروط أو تعقيدات ... كان الأمر أشبه بوصمة العار التي يحاول الجميع التخلص منها ، حتى إذا كانت زوجة ثانية فهذا لا يهم طالما أنها سوف تغادر بيت أبيها إلى بيت زوجها ....
المهم ... تم المراد وتزوج سلامة بمن اخترتها له ، وفوجئت بالألفة الغريبة التي تحيا بها كل من زوجتيه مع بعضهما البعض وكأن الأمر أسلوب حياة معتاد لا ينكره إلا مجنون ...
وبعد تسعة أشهر من الزواج حانت اللحظة الحاسمة وأتى المخاض ، وظل الجميع في حالة ترقب إلا عم سلامة ... فهو الوحيد الذي كان يتصرف بيقين تام بأن المولود ذكر ، ولكن رزقا من عند الله لا يحدده إلا الله ... وكانت المفاجأة بأن أتى المولود الثالث أنثى ...
وعلى قدر سعادة سلامة باقتراب موعد الولادة ، إلا أنها تحولت إلى حزن أقرب إلى الميتم ونكد مستمر على الزوجتين وكأن الأمر بيدهما ....

مر على ميلاد الطفلة شهران ومازال الحزن مخيما على هذه الأسرة البسيطة حتى فوجئت بمن يقرع جرس الباب يوما ، وكنت لحظتها أقوم بتثبيت مسمار في الحائط فهبطت من على السلم لفتح الباب ، ووجدته عم سلامة البواب ....
سلامة : إزيك يا ست طعمة هانم عاملة إيه ؟
طعمة : الحمد لله ... خير يا سلامة في حاجة ؟!!
سلامة : أنا بس كنت عاوز حضرتك في خدمة صغيرة كده ... أديكي شايفة إن مراتي التانية خلفتها بنات برضه ، فكنت عاوز حضرتك تشوفيلي عروسة تالتة أجيب منها الولد .
أجبته وأنا أنظر إلى المطرقة في يدي : انت جربت دي على الدماغ قبل كده يا سلامة ؟!!!


تمــت


إيمان الحسيني

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
لا تعليق . .

فعندما يمتزج رقي الفكرة بروعة الأسلوب بسلاسة السرد ببساطة المفردات بالبسمة المبهجة . .
يصبح من الصعب إيجاد الكلمات المناسبة للتعليق 

أبدعتِ مشرفتنا العزيزة . . أدام الله عليكِ قلمك المميز

تحية تقدير و احترام ، و أطيب الأمنيات بالمزيد من التميز الإبداعي 
أخوكِ إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## خالد المصرى

*

خالتى طعمة 

طلب صغير من مآذون حينا بيقولك ابعتيله سلامة وليك الحلاوة 


طعمة 

موضوع رائع واجادة تامة باحتراف تناول الموضوع 

وتظهرين لنا دوماً اشياء كثيره 

ولكن الست معى ان عم سلامة معذور 

فالذنب ليس  ذنبه 

فلم يعلمه احد ان الارزاق بيد الله اولاً ثم الرجل هو الذى يكون مسئولاً

عن جنس المولود ............

مجتمعنا للاسف مغلق فى تعلم الدين والامور الطبية العامة 

ومفتوح للاسف على مصراعيه لتعليم لون عين هيفاء وهبى 

وطريقة رقص نانسى عجرم .......

اصل الموضوع فى الامية الغريبه التى نحيا فيها 

امية بدون تعليم أى شئ 

تحياتى لك طعمة واعتذر للاطالة*

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا أخي إسلام
وكلماتك البسيطة كبيرة عندي
ووسام فخر على صدري

----------


## te3mah

كلامك صح 100% يا خالد
وبالفعل هو عنده عذره في اللي بعمله
بس ربنا عرفوه بالعقل
والقناعة وحمد ربنا على كل شيء مش محتاج تعليم
بس للأسف المثل الشعبي قال كلمته :
الزن عل الودان أمرّ من السحر

جزاك الله خيرا أخي خالد
ودائما ردودك ممتعة .... مثل مواضيعك تماما  ::

----------


## خالد المصرى

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : te3mah_ 
> *كلامك صح 100% يا خالد
> وبالفعل هو عنده عذره في اللي بعمله
> بس ربنا عرفوه بالعقل
> والقناعة وحمد ربنا على كل شيء مش محتاج تعليم
> بس للأسف المثل الشعبي قال كلمته :
> الزن عل الودان أمرّ من السحر
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي خالد
> ودائما ردودك ممتعة .... مثل مواضيعك تماما *




*عزيزتى طعمه 

اشكرك على اطرائك 

القناعة يا عزيزتى وما اروع 

ولكن عندما يكون معيار الرجولة فى صعيد مصر على الاخص 

بانجاب الذكور دون غيرهم 

دون محاولة لعلماء الدين فى تعليم الثقافة الدينيه الجنسية 

فهذا اكبر خطأ .............

عزيزتى نعلم ان مجتمعاتنا  تتقبل على الاخص  كلام العلماء والمشايخ 

واى تعليم صحيح يأتى من زاويه المدخول الدينى يكون مردوده ناجح 

مائة بالمائه ....


تحياتى لك*

----------


## عاشق لاخر قطرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ممتاز يا طعمه
ممتاز
بل اكتر من ممتاز
تعرفي انا بقعد استني حلقاتك بالضبط زي الناس زمان ما كانت بتستني المسلسل العربي ايام التليفزيون ما كان جهاز جديد واللي عنده تليفزيو كان المنطقة كلها بتتجمع عنده عشان يشوفوا فريد شوقي ومحمود المليجي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا حلقاتك شيقة جدا
في انتظار المزيد
لكن اموت واعرف بتجيبي الحاجات دي منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؛) ؛) ؛)

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا أخي عاشق لآخر قطرة
بس أعتقد إنهم كانوا بيقعدا جنب الراديو مش التليفزون 
وبالنسبة لأفكار الحلقات
فصدقني ..... الحياة مليانة أعاجيب
بس عين عن عين تفرق  :;): 

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الفاضل  ::

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

طعمه ... دائما مبدعه .. ما شاء الله عليكي ... 

كلماتك فعلا كما قال اسلام ..
 سلسه بسيطه ومرحه .. وواقعيه ايضا .. 

 ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله كل خير يا ميس فيرجو  :: 
وشكرا للتشجيع

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أختي الحبيبة طعمه .. 
أود أن أسجل اعجابي بتلك الحلقة الرائعة ..
لأنها تشير الى كثير من المعاني التي افتقدناها في هذا الزمن
(( القناعة .. الرضا.. العدل .. التعلم ....))
بصراحة إيمان الحسيني فتاة رائعة .. وطعمه أيضا 
خاطبة رائعة ..
من الآخر كده .. أنا عايزة أقولك .. شكرا ..
ولا تحرمينا من ابداعك هذا ابدا ..

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله كل خير يا جنان الفردوس
وربنا ما يحرمنيش منك ابدا  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

الله عليكي يا طعمة
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي
اسلوبك فعلا رااااااااااائع


في انتظار الجوازة العاشرة
ويابخت من وفق راسين في الحلال  :5: 

بسنت

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *
> في انتظار الجوازة العاشرة
> ويابخت من وفق راسين في الحلال 
> 
> بسنت*


بس دي الجوازات كلها مضروبة لحد دلوقتي يا بسنت  ::rolleyes:: 

جزاكِ الله كل خير أختي الحبيبة  ::

----------


## خالد المصرى

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : te3mah_ 
> *بس دي الجوازات كلها مضروبة لحد دلوقتي يا بسنت 
> 
> جزاكِ الله كل خير أختي الحبيبة *


*قال مضروبه قال 

سبابنا بخير يا خالتى طعمة 

مهى العرايس الى بتجيبيها هى الى مش حلوة 

عايزين عرايس مودرن 

جايلك يا هولندا*

----------


## te3mah

العرايس هي اللي  مش حلوة ؟!!!
بأمارة إني لحد دلوقتي مش عارفة أكتب حلقة واحدة عن عروسة مفترية

وابقى خلي هولندا تنفعك يا سيدي  ::

----------


## خالد المصرى

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : te3mah_ 
> *العرايس هي اللي  مش حلوة ؟!!!
> بأمارة إني لحد دلوقتي مش عارفة أكتب حلقة واحدة عن عروسة مفترية
> 
> وابقى خلي هولندا تنفعك يا سيدي *



*هأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ

عروسه مفتريه 

اهديك بكل فخر نادية الجندى كل قصهها مدواباهم 18

واليك قصة حلوة جدا 

خدى عندك البطلة فى العشرين من عمرها والعريس فى العشرين من عمره 

هو   : اعشقك 

هى  : اعشقك 



فى الاربعين 



هو : احبك 

هى :  وانا كمان 



فى الستين 


هو : احبك 

هى : تحشم يا رجل فقد كبرنا 



قال البنات والرومانسيه قال 



تحياتى يا خالتى طعمة*

----------


## zozouky

ان لى فترة طويلة لم اقرأ فيها قصص عربية لكن اغلب ما قرأته كان الروايات العالمية المترجمة عن افضل الروايات العالمية والتى تجدينها عند باعة الكتب القديمة لكن ما كتبتيه اشعرنى من اللحظة الاولى ان السيدة طعمة هى احدى جارتنا التى اعرفها وليست مجرد شخصية من خيالك.
فاسلوب فى كتابه اللغة العامية وطريقك سردك للأحداث بالاسلوب البسيط البعيد عن التكلف او الزخرفة النصية تجعل الشخصية تدخل الى قلب القارئ كما لو كان يعرفها شخصيا.
وبالطبع هذا رأى كقارئ عادى غير متخصص لكنى احب واعشق قرأة القصص وقد اعجبتنى كثيرا قصصك واعجبنى اكثر اسلوبك البسيط فى الكتابة.
بالتوفيق ودوام النجاح

                                                                          زوزوكى السريع

----------


## te3mah

أخي الكريم زوزوكي :
جزاك الله كل خير
وكلماتك وسام على قلمي الذي مازلت أراه مبتدئا  :: 
شكرا جزيلا  ::

----------


## يتيم الحظ

تستحقي الشكر على بنات افكارك يا مبدعة
..................................................  .............

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله كل خير يا يتيم الحظ  :: 
وبإذن الله بينا تبقى سعيد الحظ  ::

----------


## ملاك الحب

مساء الحب :: 
أختي العزيزة طعمة
أسلوبك في الكتابة أكثر من ممتاز 
و حكاية الخاطبة طعمة محكمة جدا و شيقة و أكثر من ذلك طريفة 
و أنا لن أقول أكثر مما قاله غيري من المبدعين و لن أعترف بإبداعك الأن و لن أتغزّل بالكاتبة إيمان الحسيني  :5: و لكن أريد أن أضيف لك إعجابي الشخصي بما تكتبين و أصارحك بأني أنتظر حلقاتك بكل شغف و كنت طول هذا الوقت متابعا دائما لها ...
و فكّرت لو أكتب قصة يوميات خاطب أترجم فيها قصتك لأنسبها لنفسي و أغيّر من الحوار المصري إلى حوار بالعربية الفصحى و تكون طبعا في منتدى أخر حتى تكتمل السرقة  ..ستكون بالفعل القصة التي سأصعد بها إلى فوق في عالم الكتابة  ::p:  
لكن أعرف أني يمكن أن أثبت ذاتي بنفسي دون مساعدة أي أحد و أن يكون لي أسلوب مميّز في الكتابة إن شاء الله لذلك فلا تخافي  :;): 
تمنياتي لك بمزيد التوفيق في الحلقات القادمة و أنا دائما متبع لكل كتاباتك المبدعة 
بالحب نلتقي و بالحب نفترق :: 
(سمسم)

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ملاك الحب  :: 
وشكرا لكلماتك الرقيقة  :: 
وفي انتظار اليوم الذي يلمع فيه اسمك كأديب كبير
ولا أظن أن هذا اليوم سيكون بعيدا  ::

----------


## العمدة

رائع جداً جداً .. إلى الأمام طعمه أوي .

في انتظار جديدك .

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا يا عُمدة  :: 
وألف حمد الله على السلامة  ::

----------


## te3mah

أعتقد إن الخاطبة كده أخدت حقها وزيادة  :: 
وجه الوقت اللي نفك فيه تثبيتها  :: 
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير  ::

----------


## م. بسمة

ليه بس بتقولي كده
هو انت مش ناويه تكملي الحلقات ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا لا لا ماتحرميناش من خالتي طعمه..

في انتظار المزيد دائما
لكِ مني خالص التحيه

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::rolleyes::  لأ  أوعي تقوليها ..  :6:   :2:   :6:   :2:   :6: 

الخطبه الخطبه يا بلاش .. وحده غيرها ما تجوزناش  ::(:  
لأ يا طعمه .. ما تحرميناش من الخطبه بقى ..  ::(:

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : Miss. Virgo_ 
> * لأ  أوعي تقوليها ..     
> 
> الخطبه الخطبه يا بلاش .. وحده غيرها ما تجوزناش  
> لأ يا طعمه .. ما تحرميناش من الخطبه بقى .. *


جزاكِ الله كل خير يا لميس  :: 
بس أنا حاليا بامر بحالة نفسية سيئة جدا
ولو كتبت حاجة هتبقى نكد في نكد
ده طبعا إذا القلم طاوعني اصلا ورضي يكتب  ::(: 
ادعيلي وادعي لكل المسلمين  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

ربنا يفرج كربك يارب
ويا طعمة يا حبيبة قلبي
الزمي الاستغفار ولا تدعيه يفارق لسانك
وان شاء الله سيحول الله بفضله همك لراحة  :: 


بسنت

----------


## te3mah

اللهم آمين يا بسنت
وجزاكِ الله كل خير  ::

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

نكد في نكد ليه بس 
انتي محسودة ياايمان
واحد ماعندوش ضمير عملك عمل بالسفلي على ضفدعة مستنسخة من عجل جاموس ورماها في ترعة المحمودية عشان يمنع ضحكتك وخفة دمك لكن ماتقلاقيش اول الضفدعة ماهتموت كل شئ هيرجع طبيعي جدا زي الاول واحسن 
اتكلي على الله ياايمان واكتبي حلقة جديدة من الخاطبة 
وعلى فكرة خفة الدم في الكتابة مالهاش اي علاقة بالنفسية او الاكتئاب لان مثلاً  اكثر قصصي الساخرة كتبتها وانا بعيط في المدافن جنب قبر السيد الوالد الله يرحمة:D
اكتبي ياايمان بلاش تلاكيك الناس عايزة تقرا وانتي صاحبة رسالة خلاص
محيي

----------


## بنت مصر

ايوة يا طعمة اكتبي بقا وبلاش تلاكيك 
أحسن والله وحشتنا اوي الست طعمة الخاطبة


بسنت

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

ربنا يفك ضيقتك يا طعمه .. 
توكلي على الله في اي حاجه .. 
واستسلمي لمشيئته هتلاقي نفسيتك ارتاحت جدا .. 

ربنا معاكي .. 
اختك لميس  ::

----------


## هنا القاهرة

اللهم فرج هم المهمومين من المسلمين .
 و نفس كرب المكروبين من المسلمين .

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : هنا القاهرة_ 
> *اللهم فرج هم المهمومين من المسلمين .
>  و نفس كرب المكروبين من المسلمين .*


اللهم آمين ... اللهم آمين

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير  ::

----------


## te3mah

<< يوميات خاطبة ... الحلقة العاشرة >>

بالرغم من خبرتي الطويلة في الحياة إلا إنني لم أتوقع أبدا أن أقابل هذا النموذج الفريد من البشر وجها لوجه ، نموذج تحتار في أمره ويكون من الصعب عليك أن تحكم له أو عليه ، تتعجبون لحيرتي ؟!! ولكن إذا عُرف السبب بطُل العجب .....
طعمة : أهلا وسهلا يا دكتورة أميرة ... شرفتينا .
أميرة : أهلا بيكي يا ست طعمة ... الله يخليكي .
طعمة : تشربي إيه بقى ؟
أميرة : لأ شكرا أصل أنا مستعجلة وورايا مشوار مهم فاهختصر في الكلام .
طعمة : اتفضلي حضرتك .
بدأت في الحديث ووجهها تملؤه الثقة : شوفي يا ست طعمة أنا جيالك النهاردة علشان تدوريلي على عروسة بنت حلال ومن بيت محترم ، مش مهم تكون غنية المادة لا تعني أي شيء بالنسبة لي ، بس المهم تكون جامعية ومثقفة ومحترمة .... 
ثم أردفت قائلة : آه وكمان تكون صغيرة شوية في السن ، يعني ماتكونش أكبر من 25 سنة .
أجبتها مبتسمة : حاضر من عنيه ... بس العروسة دي إن شاء الله لمين كده ؟
أجابت بنفس نبرة الثقة : ليّه أنا .
رددتُ بذهول شديد : نعم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تداركت ردها السابق ضاحكة وهي تقول : أوه ... سوري مش قصدي .
تنفستُ الصعداء ... ولكن ليس طويلا حيث قاطعت تنفسي بقولها : دي لجوزي الدكتور كمال .
وظلت علامات الذهول مرتسمة على وجهي ولا أجد ما أنطق به حتى كسرت هي حاجز الصمت بتساؤلها : في إيه يا ست طعمة ؟ مالك ؟!!
أجبتها وأنا أحاول استدراك الموقف : لأ ولا حاجة ، بس حضرتك قولتي من شوية إنك عاوزة عروسة لجوزك ... صح ولا أنا سمعتك غلط ؟
أميرة : لأ صح ... أنا بادور على عروسة لجوزي .
طعمة : يا مثبت العقل والدين يا رب ... طب ممكن أعرف ليه ؟ أو إزاي يعني ؟!!!!!!
ضحكت ضحكة هادئة ثم قالت : أنا عارفة إن الموضوع غريب شوية بس أنا فعلا جادة جدا في كلامي .
ثم أمسكت بحقيبة يدها وأما حديثها معي وهي تتجه نحو باب الشقة :: آدي الكارت بتاعي ، وياريت تلاقي العروسة دي بسرعة يا ست طعمة لحسن أنا مسافرة كمان شهر وعاوزة الموضوع يتم قبل سفري .

ودّعتُها وأنا أغلق الباب خلفها وأحاول استيعاب ما حدث في الدقائق القليلة الماضية وإيجاد تفسير منطقي لطلبها هذا ، فهي طبيبة جميلة ومن عائلة كبيرة وغنية ، وزوجها الدكتور كمال طبيب أيضا ووسيم وكان زميلا لها في الجامعة ، وقد تخرجا سويا وتزوجا منذ عشر سنوات تقريبا ليبدآ معا رحلة الكفاح العلمي في الحصول على الماجيستير والدكتوراه ... حياتهما مثالية تقريبا ... فما الذي يدفعها إلى البحث عن زوجة ثانية لزوجها ؟!!! أدركت أن الأمر وراءه سر كبير وكان يجب أن أعرف هذا السر قبل أن أدفع بحياة فتاة صغيرة إلى هذا المجتمع الغريب ، وعلى الفور بدأتُ بالاتصال بمنزل الدكتورة أميرة على أمل أن يقوم زوجها بالرد على الهاتف ، وحمدا لله فقد أجاب هو فعلا :
طعمة : أيوة يا دكتور كمال ، هو حضرتك يمكن ما تعرفنيش ... أنا اسمي طعمة و ......
قاطعني قائلا : تقصدي الست طعمة الخاطبة ؟
أجبته متعجبة : أيوة أنا ، هو حضرتك تعرفني ؟!!
أجاب بهدوء : أيوة أعرفك من أميرة مراتي ، هي مش كانت عندك النهاردة ؟
طعمة : أيوة كانت هنا من شوية ونزلت ، بس حضرتك عارف هي كانت هنا ليه ؟
كمال : طبعا عارف ، كانت بتدورلي على عروسة .
أصابتني نفس الحالة السابقة من الذهول والصمت حتى سمعت صوته يقول : ألو ... ألو ... انتي روحتي فين يا ست طعمة ؟!!!
أجبته وأنا مشتتة التفكير : أيوة أنا هنا ... طب ممكن أشوف حضرتك يا دكتور ؟
كمال : أوكي ... مافيش مانع .
وتم تحديد موعد ومكان اللقاء ، وكانت كل لحظة تمر بي قبل لقائه تزيد من عصبيتي وتوتري ، ولم أجد بداخلي ما أصف به هذه الحالة المستعصية التي أمامي سوى القول الشبابي الشائع : take it easy  يا عزيزي.

وعندما قابلته وقمنا بواجبات الترحيب اللازمة من كلا الطرفين تطرقت إلى الموضوع مباشرة :
طعمة : ممكن بقى حضرتك تفهمني إيه الموضوع بالضبط ؟
كمال مستفهما : موضوع إيه ؟!!!!!
طعمة : يعني مراتك تجيلي وتقوللي دوريلي على عروسة لجوزي ، وحضرتك على علم بكده وموافقها ... مش شايف إن ده شيء غريب شوية ؟!!!
ابتسم وهو يجيبني : آآآآآه .... يعني حضرتك مستغربة إن مراتي بتدورلي على عروسة ؟
أجبته بحدة : أيوة طبعا ، إيه اللي يخلي واحدة تدور لجوزها على عروسة ثانية يتجوزها عليها ؟!!!!!
أجابني بهدوء : علشان الخِلفة .
تنفست الصعداء وشعرت أنني ظلمتهما بسوء ظني فسارعت بالاعتذار له لاندفاعي في الحديث .
طعمة : أنا آسفة جدا يا دكتور كمال بس أصلي استغربت الموقف وماكنتش أعرف إن الدكتورة أميرة مابتخلفش .
أجابني مُسرعا : لأ مين قال كده ؟!!! أميرة عندها القدرة على الإنجاب .
عُدتُ لحيرتي السابقة وأنا اقول : ولما هو كده وكل شيء تمام أومال خلفة إيه بقى اللي بتدور عليها عند الزوجة التانية ؟!!!!
كمال : أنا أقولك يا ستي ... أصل أميرة مشغولة بكذا بحث بتعملهم وعندها رسالة دكتوراه تانية بتحضرلها فماعندهاش وقت للخلفة والعيال ، وأنا نفسي أبقى أب ، فقاليتلي إني لو مصمم على موضوع الخلفة ده ممكن أتجوز واحدة تانية أخلف منها ، بس بشرط هي اللي تنقيها علشان تضمن إنها تكون إنسانة محترمة ومن بيت كويس .
ظلت عيناي جاحظتان تجاهه وفمي مفتوح طوال حديثه معي ولم أعتدل في وضعي هدا إلا وأنا أقول له : ياااااااا سلاااااااااام ، وانت بقى هتقدر تفتح بيت تاني وتصرف عليه وعلى العيال وعلى أبحاث مراتك ورسالتها كمان ؟!!!!!!
كمال : لأ ماهو البركة بقى في أميرة ، هي اللي هتفتح البيتين .
أجبته وأنا أنظر إليه ساخرة : إزاي بقى ؟!!! هو مش انت يعني اللي المفروض تفتح البيت ؟
كمال : لأ أميرة اللي فاتحه البيت ، أنا ماعنديش الإمكانيات إني أفتح بيت وأصرف عليه ، فما بالك بالمستوى اللي عايشة فيه أميرة .
طعمة :  أومال أهلها إزاي بقى وافقوا عليك وانت بحالتك دي ؟!!!!
كمال : بسيطة مش صعبة ، هي دكتورة وعاوزة تتجوز دكتور زيها ويكون وسيم وما يقفش قدام طموحاتها ، فاختارتني واتجوزتني ، لزوم الواجهة الاجتماعية .
أجبته مندهشة : اتجوزتك ؟!!!!!!!!!
كمال بمنتهى الهدوء : أيوة ... خطبتني واتجوزتني ، طبعا حضرتك مستغربة لإن العكس المفروض هو اللي يحصل ، بس قوليلي بالله عليكي وأنا لسه متخرج جديد منين كنت هاقدر أجيب شقة وعفش واللازي منه علشان الجواز ؟!!! هو حد طايل يلاقي عروسة لوقطة زي أميرة جاهزة من مجاميعه توافق تتبناه ... قصدي تتجوزه ؟!!!

لم أستطع أن أجد الرد المناسب فأكمل حديثه قائلا : اتكلي انتي على الله بس وشوفيلنا العروسة بسرعة لحسن هي مسافرة في مؤتمر طبي كمان شهر ، وعاوزين نتمم الموضوع قوام .
ألقى علي التحية وتركني وذهب ... ولسان حالي يقول :
نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا *** وما لزماننا عيب سوانا

تمت

إيمان الحسيني

----------


## te3mah

أرجو أن يتم دمج الحلقة العاشرة مع الباقي
وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير  ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
و العود أحمد 

قلم مميز افتقدناه ، و نسعد بالقراءة له مرة أخرى  
و سلسة اجتماعية هادفة ؛ بقدر ما تحوي من توصيف لنماذج و قيم اجتماعية ، فإنها لا تخلو من روعة الصياغة و جمال العبارة .

أهلاً بعودة ( الكاتبة ) طعمة ثانيةً ، و كم نرجو أن تكون العودة هذه المرة بلا انقطاع ، ففي إبداعها إثراء للقاعات الأدبية .

و افر تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين 

*

----------


## مصراوى

أختى الفاضله طعمه
مرحبا بعودة قلمك الرشيق إلينا
جميله قصتك فهى تضع أيدينا على إفرازات ما سمى بحرية المرأة وإثبات ذاتها و ... و ... وكل تلك العبارات الفخمة الرنانة التى يطلقها المبطلون يريدون بها تدمير كل الثوابت
أمرأة تنازلت عن أهم ما خلقها الله من أجله ، أمرأة تبدلت فطرتها التى فطرها الله عليها من حب للأنجاب والذرية 
وراحت تجرى وراء شهادة ومنصب وجاه وفى سبيل كل هذا تبيع كل شئ 
وبالمقابل رجل تحول إلى مجرد واجهة إجتماعية أو قطعة أكسسوار تفعل بها به زوجته ما تشاء 
تخلى ‘ن أهم مقومات رجولته ليكون عبدا لأموال زوجته
القصة مليئة بالعبر وتدعو للتأمل فعلا وهذه أستاذية الأدب الساخر 
تقبلى خالص التحية والتقدير ::  ::

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

ما شاء الله عليكي يا طعمه .. 
صغتي قصه ممتعه في سطور معدوده .. 

الف الحمد لله على السلامه .. 
 :Mad:  واوعي تغيبي ثاني بقى  :Mad: 

تحياتي  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : te3mah_ 
> *أرجو أن يتم دمج الحلقة العاشرة مع الباقي
> وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير *


فين الحلقه العاشرة
وفين الباقي
ومين اللي هيدمج مين :confused: ::rolleyes::

----------


## te3mah

الحلقة العاشرة في القاعة يا ابن البلد
وكنا اتعودنا قبل كده إني أنزل الحلقات منفردة ويتم دمجها مع بعض بعد فترة  :: 
ده طبعا بعد إذن مشرفي القاعة الكرام  :: 
وجزاك الله كل خير  ::

----------


## te3mah

أخي إسلام
أخي مصراوي
الحبيبة لميس

جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير  :: 
والحمد لله إن قلمي قدر يقف على رجليه تاني
وقدرت أكتب حاجة تعجبكم فعلا
بس ادعولي أستمر
ربنا يكرمكم ويعزكم يا رب  ::

----------


## te3mah

إحم إحم  ::(: 
نحن هنـــــــا  :Mad:

----------


## العمدة

بسم الله ماشاء الله  :: 

بتجيبي الروعه دي منيين ؟  :: 

:D لو أنها أرادت تحافظ على رشاقتها  ::  علشان كده خافت من الخلفه  :: 

أنتِ رائعة يا أختنا الغالية  :: 

لنا منك رجاء أن لاتغيبي عنا وأن تمتعينا بالخاطبة التي أصبحت شخصية

نشعر بها ونتعايش معها وكأنها حقيقية ..  :: 

تحية وشكر  ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله كل خير يا عُمدة  :: 
والروعة دي باجيبها من المنصورة  :;): 

وبإذن الله هاستمر ومش هينكسر قلمي تاني أبدا
اللهم آمين  ::

----------


## د. سلطان

*الأخت العزيزة طعمة :
.....أدهشتني الحوارية الرائعة ، والحبكة الموفقة في هذه السلسلة ؛ فأنت تمسكين بخيوط أسس كتابة القصة باقتدار ، وكان من الأولى -كما أرى-  أن يكون الحوار كاملا بالفصحى ، وأنت قادرة على ذلك ، عندها تصبح السلسلة متمتعة بكامل أسس كتابة القصة القصيرة ، وهذه الحلقات التي تشكل سلسلة يمكن أن تكون مجموعة قصصية موفقة بالعنوان نفسه ، وليس عليك - وأنت تملكين قلما كبيرا-إلا  أن تقومي بذلك .. ومع هذا فإنني أسجل إعجابي الكبير بما قرأت ، وإن أتيت متأخرا في الرد على هذه السلسلة ؛ فإنني أعترف أمامك بالتقصير في ذلك ، فما تكتبين يستحق المتابعة .
ولك دائما خالص المحبة والتقدير*

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : د0 سلطان_ 
> *الأخت العزيزة طعمة :
> .....أدهشتني الحوارية الرائعة ، والحبكة الموفقة في هذه السلسلة ؛ فأنت تمسكين بخيوط أسس كتابة القصة باقتدار ، وكان من الأولى -كما أرى-  أن يكون الحوار كاملا بالفصحى ، وأنت قادرة على ذلك ، عندها تصبح السلسلة متمتعة بكامل أسس كتابة القصة القصيرة ، وهذه الحلقات التي تشكل سلسلة يمكن أن تكون مجموعة قصصية موفقة بالعنوان نفسه ، وليس عليك - وأنت تملكين قلما كبيرا-إلا  أن تقومي بذلك .. ومع هذا فإنني أسجل إعجابي الكبير بما قرأت ، وإن أتيت متأخرا في الرد على هذه السلسلة ؛ فإنني أعترف أمامك بالتقصير في ذلك ، فما تكتبين يستحق المتابعة .
> ولك دائما خالص المحبة والتقدير*


أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور سلطان
جزاك الله كل خير
وصراحة لم أتوقع منك ردا على كتاباتي هذه لأنها باللغة العامية
وأعتقد أنك تُحبذ الفصحى عنها
وقد أشرت بنفسك لهذا خلال ردك الكريم
أسرتني كلماتك جدا
وأشكرك جدا لهذا الرد الذي يحمل قيمة كبيرة عندي من متخصص مثلك  :: 

إيمان الحسيني  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek:: 

طعطوعة حبيبتي نزلتي الموضوع دا امتا؟؟
رجعتي لنا جميلة ولذيذة وبخفة دم رهيبة
يخرب بيت جوز الست وسنينه   :D
صحيح أصحاب العقول في راحة:9:

والف حمد الله على سلامة قلمك الرائع ربنا ما يحرمناش منك حبيبتي ::

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : بنت مصر_ 
> *
> 
> طعطوعة حبيبتي نزلتي الموضوع دا امتا؟؟
> رجعتي لنا جميلة ولذيذة وبخفة دم رهيبة
> يخرب بيت جوز الست وسنينه   :D
> صحيح أصحاب العقول في راحة
> 
> والف حمد الله على سلامة قلمك الرائع ربنا ما يحرمناش منك حبيبتي*


جزاكِ الله كل خير يا بسبوسة المنتدى  :: 
وربنا مايحرمنيش منكم أبدا
ويجمعنا دايما على كل خير
اللهم آمين  ::

----------


## بنت بس عسولة

ايه الطعامة دي يا طعمة

بصراح كتابتك مية مية و ما فيش احلى من كده و سلسلة بتحكي حاجات في مجتمعنا شايفينها و من كتر ما بتحصل ما بقيناش مستغربين منها بقت عادي 

يمكن كلامك يأثر في ناس و ناس تانية تحسي الموضوع عندهم easy

ع اعموم اتمنالك كل خير يا رب و ما تتأخريش علينا  ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله كل خير أختي الكريمة بنت بس عسولة  :: 
وتعليقا على قولك أن هناك من اعتاد تواجد الخطأ فيما بيننا
فلنا في رسول الله أسوة حسنة حين قال : إذا لم تستحِ فاصنع ما شئت
وللأسف أختي الحبيبة الغالبية العُظمى من شعوبنا اليوم اصبحت لا تستحي من أي شيء
اللهم رُدنا إليك ردا جميلا
اللهم آمين  ::

----------


## lina

الحلقة العاشرة نزلت!!  ::rolleyes:: 

ومحدش قالي :confused:


طاااااااايب ثواني اما اشوف  ::p: 


ههههههههه

في جميع الاحوال حمدلله على السلامه يا ست طعمة :8:
ويارب دايما يفرج همك ويخليكي مبسوطه معانا دايما  :: 

سلام
لينا :9:

----------


## lina

طعمة يا طعمةةةةةةةةةة حقيقي انتي طعمة اوي اوي اوي :8:

ايه الحلاوة دي ,, لا  مش ممكن :D قصه تجنن

بجد وحشتيييينا و بتوحشييينا دايما استمري في انتظار قصصك الممتعه دايما 

تحياتي الجميله
لينا  ::

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : lina_ 
> *طعمة يا طعمةةةةةةةةةة حقيقي انتي طعمة اوي اوي اوي :8:
> 
> ايه الحلاوة دي ,, لا  مش ممكن :D قصه تجنن
> 
> بجد وحشتيييينا و بتوحشييينا دايما استمري في انتظار قصصك الممتعه دايما 
> 
> تحياتي الجميله
> لينا *


جزاكِ الله كل خير يا لينا :9:
وماتبقيش انتي تغيبي علينا كده مرة تانية  :4: 
حمد الله على السلامة  ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

:127:
*طعومة المنتدى:130:
حقيقى انت فعلا عسل مسكر:8:
بارك الله فيكى وسلمت يمينك
واحنا فى انتظار المزيد والمزيد.........*
:128:

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : mahe128_ 
> *:127:
> طعومة المنتدى:130:
> حقيقى انت فعلا عسل مسكر:8:
> بارك الله فيكى وسلمت يمينك
> واحنا فى انتظار المزيد والمزيد.........
> :128:*


جزاكِ الله كل خير يا ست الكل  :: 
والحمد لله إن كتاباتي بتعجبك
ده شرف ليه طبعا  ::

----------

